# EX-PATS CHAT



## LizzyB

As requested, a new place for Ex-Pats to chat 

Hope it's useful for those who might be away from friends and family and
need to chat with others in similar situations.

Happy chatting everyone ​


----------



## emma49

Hi To All The Ex-Pats,

Thanks Lizzy for setting up this thread.   

Hi my name is Emma.I found FF a few weeks ago and have found the help and support from the ladies here invaluable.  

I live in France with my Dh and two dogs (Flint and Jack) and although all three of them give me loads of love and hugs I do sometimes find it hard being away from friends and family.  Hopefully this new thread will enable me to make new friends.

DH and I are ttc since 2001.  We have done 2 ICSI both resulting in BFN and are currently awaiting FET (we have 2 frosties) which is scheduled for Sep 2006.

Looking forward to getting to know other ex-patters !!

Emma.


----------



## abbyabroad

Ex-pat chat, what a great idea!

DH and I are in China, not far from Hong Kong. Been married for 6 years. I've just about finished immunology testing and I'm waiting to get the all clear to start my first round of treatment. Hopefully should be sometime in the next 3 months.

Looking forward to getting to know everybody.

Love
Abby
x


----------



## emma49

Hi Abby,

I'm delighted to meet you.  China... wow  !!  

If you don't mind me asking, how did that happen?  Scotland to China, what a change !!  Did you move there for work?

I hope you get the results you are waiting for and can start your treatment soon.  I'm sure like me you have found this site really helpful and now with this thread I feel like there is a place I "fit in".

Loking forward to chatting with you.

Emma.


----------



## abbyabroad

Hi Emma,

I agree this is a great site. 

I'm sorry to read that you've had 2 BFNs, but I'll be keeping everything crossed that your FET is successful in September.Are you having treatment in France?  If I ever get my follow up bloods back (send the follow up bloods from HK to USA last week, but they were delayed getting into the US, by customs and no one from the clinic has got back to me yet to tell me whether or not they could still be tested  ..just one of the downsides of being out here..I'm so far from my immunologist) then I can get started.

DH and I are out here cause we got the offer of jobs through an old friend. It was too good an opportunity to pass up. Not sure how long we'll be here for..somedays I like it, some days I just want to go back to Scotland. However, I've only got 9 more sleeps till I get to go back to Scotland for our summer holidays...how excited am I....  ..9 more days till I can have fish and chips for my dinner..or maybe a proper Chinese, the authentic stuff out here is just not as good      

So what took you the Loire Valley? Must be lovely...and lots of great wine!

Love
Abby
x


----------



## Grumps

Hi Ex Pats!

Can i join you please?
I've gone from Bedford to Fethiye, Turkey (for lurrve ) and been here just over 3 years now. Been ttc since i got here  will have been married to DH 3 years in Sept. One recent IVF BFN, and hoping to go again soon-ish.

*Emma* Sorry to hear of your BFNs, wishing lots of luck for Sept 

*Abby* How lovely you're going home for your holidays! Fish n chips has to be no 1 on my 'miss' list! 

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## emma49

Hi Ex-Patters,

ABBY,  Good luck with the test results.  Having to wait must be really hard.  DH and I are having our treatment here in France.  The hospital is great and the staff are really friendly but they don't seem to make any effort on the support side of things.  All the medical related appointments and such are very well handled and everyone is very professional but if you just want to chat or need a shoulder to lean on they are not really equipped to help.  I think thats why i was so pleased to find FF.  Now I know that the next time i start tx i'll have someone to talk too about it. 

Dh and I moved to France in January 2001.  Dh is French and we decided that after being married for 3 yrs we were ready to start a family.  It doesn't seem to have worked out quite the way i planned (still no pitter patter of tiny feet !!), but i love living here and have no plans to return to the UK.

I hope you have a fab time in Scotland for your hols.  I know what you mean about going home and being able to have all the things you miss.  When i arrive bak in the Uk i always go for a great big fry-up and fill my suitcase with packets of Heinz Tomato Soup and Bread Sauce.

Are you working in China, do you speak chinese?

GRUMPS,  Hi and welcome to ex-pats.  Sorry to hear about your BFN.  I wish you all the best for when you decide to try again.  Hows life in Turkey?  Thats sooo cute that you went for your true love.....aaah!  Is it really as beautiful as it looks in the holiday brochures?  I've always wanted to go but somehow just never been able to find the time.  

Take care

Emma.


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Grumps,
Glad to hear that your miss is Fish and Chips because that´s what i do.... I moved to Spain 3 years ago and have got a lovely restaurant which soley does fish and chips.

I have my test day tomorrow and i am so nervous, i have done one IVF cycle with a bfn and now i have 2 frozen embies on board, well i am hoping that they are still on board.
If not i will start next IVF cycle straight away.
It´s good to know there are people out there in different countries all routing together to give each hope.

Honk Kong....wow, that is some way off, i was there last year and enjoyed it although we were visiting business colleagues of my dh and if i saw one more boiled vegatable or smely that funny tea i was going to scream.....I got really excited when they asked "would i like to go for afternoon tea?" I reply "oooh yes please" I imagined lots of cakes etc.... but recieved dim sum and hernal tea!!!! I was gutted !!!
Then we found an American Grill and we were sorted.
Good luck with all your tests.

Sarah
xx


----------



## emma49

Hi sarah,


Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow.

  

Take care

Emma.


----------



## abbyabroad

Hey Girls,

*Grumps* - That's really lovely...moving to Turkey to be with the one you love...Sorry to hear of your BFN. What's Turkey like to live in? I've never been. But we're always on the lookout for new places!

*Emma* - Sounds like your having a marvellous time in France, although I know what you mean about things not working out as you plan...hopefully this will be the year for all of us. I speak the tiniest bit of Cantonese, but its so difficult..they have about 6 different tones in speech so the same word can mean a hundred different things dependant on your inflection, Do you speak French? 
This a marvellous place for support..and its open 24 hours a day! I think I'd have gone  if I hadn't found it. I find it hard sometimes when you want to talk to your family and friends, but they just get stressed out if your crying down the phone and your so far away. It's easier on here.

*Sarah* - Need to pop by sometimes to sample your cooking, I bet that goes down a storm with the expats in Spain..proper fish and chips, or to give it its proper title in Scotland, a fish supper. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you testing tomorrow.    
 - the vegetables and stinky tea...it's horrible. I import proper teabags. Can't live without a wee cup of Tetley Tea to get me started in the morning...and I don't like dim sum either, the very look of them makes me want to hurl. I think they look like small boiled (soiled) nappies.

Love
Abby
x


----------



## Lilia

Hi girls

This thread is an excellent idea and fab to see a few on already.

I´m living in Moscow - moved out 3 months ago to join DP who has been there for 18 months. It was hard being apart for so long - and obviously very poor for conception miracles!

I´m on my first cycle of IVF at Altra Vita there. Very professional and their figures are great....but it feels really weird when you have scans etc and they speak in Russian and you are guessing at the good and bad things by their intonations! My Russian is sketchy to say the least....

Sarah, have wished you luck on another thread... I am sending you good vibes from Spain ( I´m in Valencia). Let us know soon - I am one day behind you.....

xxx


----------



## abbyabroad

Hi Lilia,

Welcome to this new thread.

I'm also a fellow member of the AV thread   I hope this cycle is successful for you. What's it like living in Moscow? 

Sarah -  let us know how you get on, hun.

Well I've still never heard anything back about my bloods...whether they were tested...or chucked in the bin. I'm getting a bit   now. So I've booked a internal scan at the local hospital here to see if there is any action this month from my ovaries...I just feel I've got to be doing something, so if the clinic won't tell me the Humira is working, I'm away for a wee look myself. I'm trying not to get my hopes up...but I know I will.

Emma, Grumps hope you are both fine today.

Abby
x
(Only 8 more sleeps till irn bru!!)


----------



## emma49

Hi girls,

Welcome Lilia, I hope everything goes well with your cycle.  i know what you mean about trying to guess what the medical staff are saying.  I'm having my treatment here in France and although my french is pretty good sometimes when you are in a vulnerable position with legs a-kimbo its not easy to pay attention.

Sending you loads of good luck vibes....    

Hi Abby,  Sooo sorry you haven't recieved you results yet honey    . The waiting sucks doesn't it.  Hope the scan goes well and gives you some answers. 


Hi Sarah, keeping everything crossed for you.

Hi Grumps, hope you are having a good day.

Emma.


----------



## Trix100

Hi Ladies,

Can I join too, I too am a Scot living in Cape Town.  I am a endo sufferer and about to start my second IVF.  I am excited, nervous, hopeful - all the usual emotions.

I am with the Cape Fertility Clinic which I think are excellent.  My first IVF cycle I got 8 eggs but only 2 were mature, luckily both made it.  This time my protocol has been completely changed (start ijections approx next Fri) and we are hoping to go for Blasts (60% success rate).

Oh what I would do for some fish and chips right now.  We went home for a visit last August and literally the first thing I did was get a chippie.  

Good Luck to All you Girls and hope all your dreams come true.

Trix 
xxx


----------



## emma49

Hi Trix,

Welcome.

Sending you loads of good vibes for your 2nd ICSI    

My clinic changed my protocol too after the first ICSI and I had a much better response (only 2 eggs first go, but 11 the second).  Unfortunately the transfer didn't result in a BFP but I have high hopes for my two frosties which are ready and waiting for me.  We are hoping to do FET in Sep.

Good luck with your injections.  Let us know how you get on.

How is Cape Town?    Did you move there for work?  

Ooooh I could murder a cod and chips  !!!!!  

Emma...xx


----------



## Grumps

Evening Ex Pats! (Or Good morning/afternoon/night depending on where you are in the world )

How are you all? I'm very happy today as it is cloudy and thundery here in Turkey....after the stifling heat we've been having it's lovely to cool down a bit! 

*Emma* Turkey is a beautiful country, well worth a visit if you have a chance anytime! Glad to hear i'm not the only one who stocks up on goodies when they go home....peanut butter is high on my list...having a mad craving for some today! 

*Sarah* Wishing you lots of luck for today  sure hope it's good news for you! You have a chippy Oh dont i am SOOO jealous that's my dream job 

*Abby* Have they still not tracked down your bloods? How frustrating, don't blame you for getting  Hope they turn up soon. Isn't it hard learning a new language that is completely alien....Turkish is kind of like that....the same word can have almost contradictory meanings depending on the stress....very confusing  i bet Cantonese is the hardest of all the languages so far though so well done you!!

*Lilia* Welcome and  for tomorrow fingers crossed for you! 

*Trix* Welcome and Good Luck with your new protocol. We're thinking about trying for blasts this time...but i'm nervous about it already and we haven't even started yet....not sure whether i'll have the guts to go for it !

Sorry if i have missed anyone and hope you are all well!

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## cheekychops

Hi All,

Just to let you know my test was a BFN.
Not coping to good at the mo, absolutley gutted.
Held myself together all night whislt at work and feel in a mess since i came home.
Taking my self to bed now as my dh is away on business.
Sarah
xx


----------



## abbyabroad

Sarah - I'm so sorry. I know there's nothing that can be said to make you feel better right now. But we're here for you, pet.     I hope your DH will be home with you soon. 

Take care,

Love
Abby
x


----------



## emma49

Hi sarah,


Soooo sorry about your bad news honey...I know there is nothing we can say to make it better but i'm sending you a big hug anyway...

  

Remember we are all here if you want to chat.  Take care.

Hi to all the girls... 

Love

Emma.


----------



## Grumps

Sarah i am so so sorry it didn't work out this time. It hurts like hell i know, all you can do right now is be kind to yourself and each other. Sending you lots of   We are all here for you 

 all you Ex Pats  

Love 
Grumps
xxxxx


----------



## abbyabroad

Good morning Ex-pats,

Well it is for me!

Sarah - I hope you're feeling a bit less raw, and Dh is back with you.

Trix - Hi and welcome..another Scot on the thread..always a good thing! Good luck for your Tx and starting the injections next Fri - I'm a compete woose at injections. I only have to do one every fortnight at the moment, and its always a bit of a drama.  I have to phone my sister, who talks me through it..and everytime I phone she's never at her desk, so far she's talked me through it from the middle of a snowboard lesson, from the middle of the dairy aisle in tescos and from the middle of some conference. I believe she gets some funny looks from bystanders.  

Grumps - How's the weather in Turkey now, we had a tropical storm pass by a couple of days ago..lots and lots of rain.

Emma - How's you today? I was thinking of you while I was munching my chocolate croissant, this morning! 

Lilia - How is everything going?

Well My blood results have arrived...yea!!! And I passed..the Humira is doing it's thing, and my immune system is suitable suppressed. I'm so pleased. Now we have to give it a couple of months, to see if ovarian function returns. I went for a internal scan last night, there were some follies there (which I took to be a very good sign) but they were immature, but at least they were there. The last time I had a scan in Feb/Mar there was no activity whatsoever on either ovary. So fingers crossed for next month!

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Love
Abby
x
(6 more sleeps till proper milk and bread)


----------



## emma49

Hi Girls,

I can't quite get my head round all the different time zones we are all in so I'll just say hope all is well what ever time of day or night you happen to be reading this.

For me its morning, and what a beautiful morning. There is nothing like waking up to a bright, cloud free, sun filled blue sky to raise your spirits...  

*Sarah*, I hope you are OK and that DH is soon to be back. 

*Abby*, Great news about your tests. I'm sooo pleased for you. Like you my ovaries are not terribly efficient so its always really encouraging to see the follicles beginning to grow. Good luck...   

*Trix, Grumps and Lilia*, Hope you guys are all in super form... 

Take care

Emma.


----------



## Grumps

Hi Ex Pats!

*Emma* I know what you mean i am already confused where evryone is and what time zone! Maybe we could do a list of who's where....my memory is diabolical at the best of times .

*Sarah*  How are you doing today?

*Abby*  Great news about your bloods! Fingers crossed for next month! Forgive my ignorance....did you start having the immunology testing for a specific reason or was it part of the elimination process? Always on the lookout for things i could be trying  Btw it's hot as hell here...had thundery weather a couple of days ago but it never really rained enough to clear the air 

*Lilia* How did it go....hoping for good news from you 

*Trix*  Hiya

I'm feeling a bit twitchy today....feel like AF may be on the way and this is my 2nd since my BFN so could potentially start again this month. DH and i had agreed to delay at least one month to get the worst of the season over (we live/work in a tourist resort) but i am sorely tempted to get going again now. I know i shouldn't because although i gave up smoking for my last tx i started again after the BFN and am still smoking  and want to quit again before the next go. Can't help feeling tempted though. 

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## Fidget

*Grumps Turkey 
abbyabroad China 
Trix Cape Town 
Lilia Moscow 
Emma France 
sarahfoster4 Spain 
snowystarling Tokyo 
*

I think I have got you all........... Let me know if anything is wrong or needs amending and I will do it for you... keep me posted on any updates girls

Love
Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trix100

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your warm welcomes!  Things fine in Cape Town today, although we are in the middle of winter it is still in the early 20's.  

We moved here for work and are thoroughly enjoying it although I do miss frineds and family.  There is also no NHS here so everything is private but no waiting lists and really professional care.  Sometimes I think I am quite lucky that we are having tx here.  My work are also fantastic and let me away for as many appointments as necessary.

No real plans for the week-end, I have foind our social life has been badly effected by tx - everything evolves around alcohol!!  Normally on a Friday night it would be off to the pub for a few drinks!

DH is going to watch the football tonight, I might go shopping (another bonus of Cape Town as most shops open til 9pm).

Anyway Guys, I have rampled on a bit.  Hope you all have a loveley week-end and take care.

Trix xx

PS.  We are only 1 hour ahead of the UK.


----------



## emma49

Hi Trix,

Just read your post....You are on the other side of the world but on the time as me..... How bizarre is that...  

I know what you mean about alcohol.  I've never been so healthy since I started this journey.  Gave up smoking and drinking, try to eat healthy food.  I think thats why I enjoy the trips to the UK so much, I feel like I've got a good excuse to pig-out..

Hope you have a great weekend whatever you decide to do.  DH and I are off for a weeks holiday on Sunday.

Can't wait, loads of sun, sea and (hopefully) bms  

Hi Grumps,  let us know if you decide to go ahead with tx.  We'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

Take care

Emma.


----------



## Grumps

Morning Ex Pats

Just a quick one from me as i am off to the beach in search of a full english brekkie....not on the beach you understand...just at the beachfront   

Emma AF signs all disappeared again so maybe have a few more days to chew it over  

Debs Look at that...you are such a star...ask for a list, and one appears! And for my next wish...... 

Hi all of you chat later

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## emma49

Morning X-Pats,

Just wanted to say......Have a great day..... 

Hope you are all feeling good..  

Take care.

Emma


----------



## snowystarling

Hi everyone, 

Just posted in the Introductions part as I'm new to the board, but just spotted this ex-pat section, I think I qualify as hubs and I are living in Tokyo! We started going to a great fertility clinic in June and are hoping to start our first go at ICSI/IVF in mid-August  

Just a quick hello as we will be off to the pub soon to watch the England footie match, it's on at midnight here for us! Hope to catch up with you all soon and chat lots more


----------



## emma49

Hi Snowystarling,

Welcome to the ex-patters.

Looking forward to getting you know you.  Wishing you loads of luck for your upcoming tx    

(Shame about the footie....  , hope you had a good night out anyway.)

Take care

Emma.


----------



## abbyabroad

Expats,


I see some of our posts have been lost...

But hoping that everyone is okay....I've missed you all while I've been away.



Abby
xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if I could join. I leave in Hertfordshire but I am French. 
I have read some of the threads and I do relate to your comments about bringing ffod back home. I must be the biggest impoter of French pickles (Cornichons).Emma must know the Maille ones!. How is it like for you there Do you get the 3 goes for free like most people in France?
A big hello to Grumps, Abbyabroad, Trix, Lilia and Sarahfoster and snowystarling
We seem to go round the world here


----------



## emma49

Hi everyone,

I had a great time on my jollies but its good to back.

Abby - How was the visit home, did you enjoy your trips to the chippy ?

Stephanie - Salut et Bienvenue!!!
Just talking about Maille I had to pop to the fridge and raid my extra large jar !!!
We have had two ICSI, paid for by the secu.  Keeping fingers crossed we can have a third if we need it.  For now we are putting all our hopes in our FET.

Take care everyone... 

Emma.


----------



## abbyabroad

Emma - I had a wonderful holiday. One of the best I've ever had. I ate a lot of chips..no surprise there..the first bag was down my neck within 4 hours of getting off the plane   . DH and I went to the lake district for a night, then down to Bristol to stay with my sister, then a couple of nights in Dorset then a week in Devon. The weather was wonderful..I even got a tan!!! (Having never managed one while living abroad for over 2 years...I have proper pale blue Scottish skin!...You can imagine the ribbing I got turning back up to work all brown after a fortnight at home) It was all wonderful. I have now decided that I'm moving to Devon when we move home   The people were wonderful, the food was great..and the cider was    marvellous...Glad you enjoyed your holidays too.

Stephanie -Welcome to our thread..

Snowystarling - How are you? Did the Typhoon get you this week? We had a hairy couple of days. Our flat leaked like a sieve and lots of peoples windows fell out...all crazy..

Grumps, Trix, Lilia, Sarah - Hope you're all well.

Love
Abby
x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello everyone, or Good morning, afternoon and evening and as I always say when on holidays it is always aperitif time somewhere in the world now.

Emma, I hope your FET will go smoothly in September. 
Where in France are you, I cannot remember if you mentioned? Do you speak French? And if you do have you found the equivalent of this site, although not as good as FF but full of nice people.

http://www.e-sante.fr/fr/forums_sante/sterilite_infertilite-49.htm

Abbyabroad, do you know when you will move back from Hong Kong (loved the place, my husband lived there before I met him and we went on holidays and stayed at his friends, it was so weird to be in a house with a maid! but she was really nice and we had a great stay).

I hope everyone else is ok. I am sorry to invade your thread, I am on my 2 weeks wait and have too much time on my hands!!! and I wish I could danse like a 

TTFN

Steph

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## snowystarling

Hello everyone!  

I keep forgetting about this thread  

Hope you are all well. 
Stephanie - Good luck and lots of   to you on your 2ww! How much longer to go?

Abby - Sorry to hear you had a few rough days with the typhoon, I know China has been hit pretty hard.  We have been in full blown Japan summer, scorching hot days and beautiful blue skies, but apparently there are a couple of typhoons heading our way but I think they will probably be downgraded to tropical storms. We had some rain today and the next few days are meant to be bad. Having said that, we had a stunning sunset here in Tokyo, no sign of stormy clouds!

As far as my treatment goes, I have been on stimms for about a week now. I went back for my second progress scan this morning, my follies have responded really well. I have about 10 good sized ones on the right, and about the same on the left. No wonder my belly feels uncomfortable, it's quite crowded in there!  

I will be going in for EC this Friday and hopefully have ET the following Monday. I'm feeling excited about it all though trying not to get too hopeful as I know there could be a chance it might not work. It's confusing sometimes!

Anyway, hope you are happy and healthy,
take care,
snowy x


----------



## emma49

Hi Girls,

I'm really busy at the mo so I don't have much time to post.  Just wanted to send you all hugs and good vibes...        

Snowy - Good Luck for tx.

Stephanie - good Luck to you too and thanks for the link to the french site.


----------



## Flissy

[fly]Hello dear ex-pat peeps![/fly]
I did send a hello a while ago but can't find original message now so will start again!
It's great to have a little corner of this site. It's not quite so overwhelming as some of the sections.
I'm living in New Zealand with my Kiwi husband but am English.
My family all live in England but I do have a reasonable support system out here. Not quite the same as your own bunch though...
I started my buserelin injections on Saturday. So far so good. Am excited/nervous as this is our first IVF (ICSI) cycle. I know I mustn't get my hopes up but thank goodness we've at least started the journey! Egg collection planned for week of 11th september. 
It's comforting to know you're all out there. Best of luck to all and I'll be tuning in regularly to see how you're all going too!
Love Flissy


----------



## snowystarling

Hello everyone  

Hope you are all doing well! Hello Flissy   Good luck with the treatment, this is also our first time at ICSI/IVF and I know what you mean about being excited but not wanting to get your hopes up. It can be confusing sometimes!  

Well, I had EC last Friday. I had a general anesthetic so didn't feel a thing but did have a painful tummy after. I didn't feel too good on Saturday night, think I may have had/still have (not too sure) a touch of OHSS. Felt really sick and faint and my belly was enormous. Felt better yesterday but belly is still quite swollen.   They managed to collect 16 eggs, 11 fertilised which was great and I went in today for ET. Now, I'm just relaxing for the next couple of days then I'm back to work on Wednesday (if I feel okay) I also find out how many they can freeze on Friday, they want to leave them a couple more days to get the best ones.

I wish you all lots of   for whatever phase you are at, stay healthy and happy and I will check in soon,

Snowy x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Snowystarling: Well done 16 eggs and 11 fertillised that is a very good rate!.
How many did they put back in?

Flissy: good luck with the IVF ICSI. I was most worried about the Egg Collection as I was sedated and not full anesthetics. And to be honest I did not remember a thing of the EC itself. So good luck with the stimms first.

A big Hello to everyone else: Emma, Grumps, Abbyabroad (I hope you were not too near the last Typhoon), Trix, Lilia and Sarahfoster


----------



## abbyabroad

Hiya Girls,

Stephanie - the last typhoon missed us..thank goodness, I'm still clearing up from the one that hit a couple of weeks ago! I'm not sure at the moment how long we'll be out here, but I don't see us moving home for at least another couple of years.

Snowstarling -  for you. Hope you don't go stir crazy on your 2WW and you get plenty of frosties.

Flissy - Welcome - Good luck for you treatment. I hope September is here before you know it. How long have you been in NZ? We were hoping to get down there for New Year..hire a campervan and tour round, but I think my treatment is going to make us have to delay it. But NZ is definitely on my list of places to go before I leave Asia.

Emma - hope you're okay...and not working to hard....says the girl who's spent all morning on FF and hasn't done a stroke of real work....I'm such a dedicated employee  

Grumps - You okay? haven't heard from you in a bit. Still baking in the summer sun?

Lilia - Hope you are well.

Trix, Sarahfoster - Hope you girls are well. 

Right...I'd best get back to work...although its nearly lunchtime now.....may as well get some food and then start  

Abby
x


----------



## Lilia

Hi girls

Hope you're all well in all the various parts of the world.

Weather has been rubbish here in Moscow - but we've had sun yesterday and today which is fabulous! I'm not working at the moment so at least I can go out and enjoy it.

All getting better with us after the nightmare of the last few weeks and we have a new distraction in that we might be moving to Malaysia - from the sublime to the ridiculous! 

I'll be able to have treatment again in Nov/Dec so will be checking out clinics there - sadly I've never seen any reference to treatment in KL anywhere on this website - any experience anyone? I would be tempted to come back to Moscow - but DH will have such a hectic job he won't be able to travel with me for a while so may have to abandon that plan.

What news with you all. Sarah, are you well? I envy you being in Spain and would be over there for another holiday like a shot if we weren't waiting for dates to go to KL.

xx


----------



## aussiegirl

Hi everyone,
thought i would say hi   I usually post on the endo thread but have just noticed this expat thread which is great as i'm a scots lassie living in sydney. Been here for nearly 3 years now and all of that time myself and dh have been on the fertility trail  Not sure if anyone else is in this part of the world but thought it would be great to have some chats with other women in the same postion- being away from home etc.
Hope to catch up with all sson
Andrea x


----------



## stephanie1

Hi


just a quick note, sorry no personals: got my AF today 2 days before test day so it will have to be for the next time!

Big hello to everyone here. This is when being away from my mum is taking is tolll even if DH is great.


----------



## abbyabroad

Hi Stephanie,

I've just seen this post...I'm so sorry it was a BFN for you this time. Sending      . I know how hard it is when your upset and away from your family. 

Love
Abby
x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello fellow Expats!!

I am Sue, 35 years old, English, living in Netherlands with my Dutch husband.

Been trying for a baby for over a year now without success, will be going for tests later in the year.

Sue


----------



## abbyabroad

Hi Wraakgodin - Welcome to the expats chat thread. 

Aussiegirl - A belated hi as well! I'm also a scot living abroad....we get everywhere!


Hope everyone else is fine...its been a bit quiet on here lately, are you all on your holidays

Abby
x


----------



## emma49

Hi Stephanie,

Sorry to hear about your disappointment hun.  Sending hugs and good vibes....        

Hi to all the other girls and Good Luck to those on tx      

Take care all

Emma.


----------



## cheekychops

Hi All,

Sorry, i couldn´t remember where this thread was and i have just come across it.

I test tomorrow, i have 3 eggs Grade A so fingers crossed.

How is every one else doing ?

Sorry that i have neglected you all, going to work shortly to take my mind off tomorrow.

Sarah
xx


----------



## stephanie1

good luck sarah!


----------



## Lilia

Hi all

Hope you're all well.

Sarah - so good to hear you're back here...and that you've had another go....thinking of you and let us know....fingers crossed.....xxxx

Can I ask a random question. Does anyone have any idea if it's possible to adopt as an expat - and if so how on earth do you go about investigating it? I'll ask on the adoption board but wondered if anyone knew of anyone in their communities who'd done it?

Sue, hi, are you in Amsterdam? My DH lived there and loved it and we have lovely Dutch friends here. Very goodlooking nation!

It has rained all day for days - it's as if it was bank holiday in Moscow too!!!!

xx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello everyone,

I am not too sure how it works for brits but for example for French people abroad you have to go via your closest embassy. Check out the online web site it may be similar for you. I know that if I had to do this I may either ask for UK passport or do it via the French embassy.

I hope it gives you a start.

Regards

Stephanie


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Every
Well mine was a BFP..... I am over the moon, although my husband is now telling me what i should and shouldn´t eat..... I know salmon is good for you but if you don´t like fish you donñt like fish do you !!! I know that is a bit strange as i own a Fish and Chip shop, but i do love chips !!!

So I´m taking it easy and just waiting to see how many i have in there as i had 3 eggs put back !!
Good luck to any one else that is going through any treatment at the mo.Just try and stay calm and enjoy yourself.

Sarah
xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Sarah

        

how many would you like to have? 1, 2,3?

where did you have your treatment again? If I recall you are in Spain?


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Steph,

Yes i am in Spain, i went to clinica fertia which i found very good.

I would like 2, 3 would be a real struggle but i´m not really bothered, as long as i end up with one, i am just over the moon.

Are you having treatment at the mo??
Sarah
xx


----------



## emma49

Dear Sarah,

Many many congratulations!!!!!!!  Wishng you a happy and healthy nine months ahead !!!!!!!!!

     

      

Emma


----------



## stephanie1

Hi Sarah,

I wish you a healthy pregancy and let us know once you know how many. It is nice to see that it does work as it gives hope. 

I am waiting for follow up consultation with the doctor at the clinic and I think we'll do the next one in London again and if we need to do a third I was thinking of Spain just because I could take 3 weeks off and rent a place for the duration and that could help with keeping relaxed and for the 2ww. 
I have a spanish friend finding out info for me. I love spain and I lived/studied in Barcelona for a year in 1993/94 but I do not mind where I go. I think the most important is to get good feedbacks.
How happy are you with the place you have been to?
In the mean time I am reading the Zita West book.

Thanks for asking. 
Hello to everyone else, how are you all? Grumps, Abbyabroad, Trix, Lilia and Emma and snowystarling and anyone I may have missed.


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Stephanie,

I am very happy with my clinic, they do what they say, they are clear on medication and keep a very watchful eye on you during your treatment. I had a scan nearly every day before my egg collection to ensure every thing was just so.

I will keep you informed of my progress but it still has not sunk in.  think it is because i want it to go smoothly that much that i am a little hesitant at getting too excited. Looking forward to my first scan to make sure all is well, i think i´ll be a little more settled then.

Good luck what ever you decide.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Lilia

Hi all

Sarah - congratulations! So happy for you and hope it all goes smoothly. Keep us all updated....

Stephanie thanks for your advice - I think the embassy is the best idea.

We go on our trip to KL tomorrow so we'll know whether we want to move there within the week. All very exciting but another upheaval if we go.

Abby - how's things with you?

Hope everyone else is well

xx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello Girls

just a quick post to say hello.
I cannot wait for my follow up appointment on the 13th so that I can start to plan my next IVF. I hope this will work. If it does not we decided to do it abroad ad have a 3 weeks holidays.

I hope everyone is ok and Lilia good luck with the move and new projects.
How are you Sarah with pregnancy?

Any ews from emma, Abby and Sue and anyone I may have missed?

x
Steph


----------



## cheekychops

Hi,
Not brilliant, had really bad af pains yesterday, been to see afriend that i met on the site and had a great lunch so that took my mind of it, feel better today but i´m going to the clinic first thing and am going to camp out until they see me.
I´ll keep you informed.

Hi to everyone one else and where are you all... not many seem to post these days. Hope all is well.
Sarah
xx


----------



## tam

Hi all

Please can I join ex pat! My name is Tammy and I moved to Fethiye, Turkey five years ago, after meeting my true love on holiday.  I  now have a wonderful miracle a dd, who is 14 months.  How is everyone coping away from the UK, yes I too am missing those good old fish and chips!!!  Thinking about one more baby, but I don't think dh is keen, he had lots of stress the last time round, I suffered bad hyperemsis, and then he didn't like the csection too much either, well who does !!!  How is everyone finding health care in different parts of the world, really makes you appreciate what is back in England,,,,,doesn't it?  I use to work for the NHS and the amount of pressure nurses and doctors are under is obsessive, but they do there job wonderfully.

Grumps, how are you finding Turkish culture do you have alot to do with his family Do they accept you? My dh husbands family are very nice, and accept me no problem, but we spend a great deal of time with them, and it makes me feel second best, my husband says he loves everybody equally, I apsolutely adore my hubby, but this feeling really does make me upset. 

Loads and loads of baby dust to everyone, take care
Tammy and Melissa. xxxxxx


----------



## alwayssunny

Hi there just wanted to see if I could join in, I'm in Tenerife. Is there anyone else out here too? Would love to meet up if there is as it's only a small island.
Got my next ICSI treatment in a week or so as soon as AF comes. 
This will be our last try now off the social and we can't afford it private so this is it.....  
I'm a bit worried as things haven't looked so good on all my other treatments as they've said that my eggs haven't been of good quality.
So it's fingers crossed now.

Good Luck to all you othes TTC.   
Luv Sunny.xx


----------



## Camilla

Hi girls, and Emma in particular,

I am planning to move to France, probably Nice or Perpignan, in the next six months. I'm having treatment at the ARGC at the moment and wonder if anyone could tell me what the score is in France with IVF. Is it funded? What's the funding situation when you have just moved over? How many eggs do they allow you to put back? Are they generally familiar with immune problems (which I have)? What's their position on age and funding?

Hope I'll be joining you girls on this board soon!

Love
Camilla


----------



## stephanie1

Hello Camilla

welcome to this thread. Emma will definitely be the best person to talk to, 
All I know about the French system is that there is some paperwork involved to get organised at the begining and you get 3 IUI and then 3 IVF all funded. I think you usually start with an appointment with a "gynecologiste" that will refer you and you need to find the closest CECOS to your house. If you go to Perpignan, let me know via IM and I will try to put you in contact with some french friends I met via forums who live that way and have had treatments. You never know. The only thing is that they do not speak english.

Good luck with your move. 

Steph


----------



## Fidget

I thought I'd bump this up to see if any of you still wanted to chat on here??

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## tortoise

Hi, can I join? Hello to all, hope everyone is well! Just found this site, not sure why it has taken me so long as I'm IVF obsessed!!
My name is Amanda and I live in Hong Kong. I've had two failed IVF/ICSI cycles. The first one was smoother than the last, managed to get 5 eggs, 3 fertilised but resulted in BFN. My second cycle ended yesterday (!), 2 eggs but none fertilised! So I'm down and out and looking at all options! But I'm not giving up!!! I'm going to see two different consultants here in Hong Kong next week and then I will decide what to do. I might do one more cycle here and then go to CCRM or Cornell in the states. It's difficult being abroad, whilst the docs here speak excellent English, I just don't find them forthcoming with information unless you ask (my experience to date). I feel that it's such a small place, I question how much experience or exposure they have in treating a mixture of patients. Sometimes I feel that it's all a bit of trial and error at my expense!!!! 
Take care
Amanda


----------



## Trix100

Hi Everyone,

This thread was lost for a little while.  Hi Camilla and Tortoise.  Sorry about your last cycle tortoise, its so hard isn't it!

Well I think the last time I posted we were starting our 2nd ICSI.  That was and BFN and just went to pick up my drugs for this go.  I had a Lap after the last BFN so I am cleared of endo for the moment and my consultant has added in steroids and heparin.  Please make it 3rd time lucky for us!  It's been a bad month in that 3 of my close friends back in Scotland have announced there pregnancies!!!  Although I am happy for them I am also jealous.

Hope everyone is doing OK.  We should try and not lose this board again.

Take Care
T
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

everyone!

Sorry I haven't posted lately, I have had my head stuck in study books.  Now it is half-term I can relax a bit and catch up on all the people I have neglected!

Nothing new here, I have been told that I have to get my weight down first before any investigation    so I am working hard at that.  

Sue


----------



## dubai1

Hallo everyone.I have just joined after moving to Dubai from the UK.Only been married a year and the whole time has been dominated by talk of dodgy eggs and high FSH. Stress must play a pretty big part in it though as since leaving my teaching job inthe UK my FSH has gone from 22.3 to 8.5 so one consultant is giving me a go with my own eggs but its our one chance.Had egg collection on Nov 2nd and go back to clinic today to see how may of the 4 (if any-please!) have fertilized and if so, for embryo transfer.Absolutely bricking it!I had just got my head round donor eggs only to now have this one shot and it's pretty tough being away from your usual support network and taking time off in a new job.Any one else feeling like this?
Anna x


----------



## abbyabroad

Any of you up for a resurrection of our thread?

Abby
x


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there

Thanks for bumping this up Abby, I'm in Spain and was feeling a bit lonely. Hope this thread gets going again as it'll be good to have someone away from England to share feelings with.

Kay xxx


----------



## DippyGirl

Hi Kay

I've been travelling around (DH's job) for the last 4 years (+/-) we've decided to settle in the Netherlands for a while as I particularly find all the uncertainty and moving around very unsettling, officially resident from January 2007.  How long have you been in Madrid?
Dippy x


----------



## Spaykay

Been in Madrid 8 years!! Should feel settled by now. Congratulations on settling hun

Kay xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I know exactly what you mean Spaykay. I am also feeling very lonely here in NL.

Sue 



Spaykay said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for bumping this up Abby, I'm in Spain and was feeling a bit lonely. Hope this thread gets going again as it'll be good to have someone away from England to share feelings with.
> 
> Kay xxx


----------



## DippyGirl

Hi Sue   fancy meeting you here!  How you doing?

Kay, I must come clean I am actually Irish though I lived in the UK for years and married a lovely English man, you originally stipulated you'd like to talk to English people I suppose I consider myself and honorary one    I do think that however long you live in another country a part of you however small will always miss home... I get the impression that Spain is one of the best places to have treatments - I guess that must be a plus?  I suspect that the weather is another huge plus?  

Dippy x


----------



## cheekychops

Hi All,

I´ve been looking for this link but couldn.t find it.
I am due to have ET in about 10 days so i will be a regular visitor to this site for a while again, just had a few months rest because i thought i was going to crack up. Feeling 100% now, any one else due to start a cycle or any good news?

Kay- what clinic do you use in Madrid? Do you find them good?
I live near Malaga and use Clinica Fertia.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Dippy!!!! 

I know - we meet in the strangest places - don't we! 

I have posted on the other thread, but the short version is I went to the docs this morning and I am being referred to the gynocologist - so looking forward to getting the ball moving!

Hope everything is ok over there!

Love and hugs

Sue 



DippyGirl said:


> Hi Sue  fancy meeting you here! How you doing?


----------



## Spaykay

How lovely to meet so many new people. Hey DippyGirl, my gran's German and my other gran is half Scottish so I'm only 75% English/British myself . 

Sarah, have been on the social security so far but will be going private soon, not sure what's clinic is called yet as it is my current docs own private business, he speaks English and is lovely, so I'm gonna stick with him

Sue, nice to meet you!

Abby, glad you bumped us all up

Must organise a chat soon and get to know each other xxx



Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Thiought I'd just reply to myself to try and get this going again. I've sent a few people over here so hope to speak to you all soon.

Kay xxx


----------



## Fidget

Hi Kay hun

lovely chatting to you today  

love n hugs to all

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheekychops

HI all,

Due to have EC on wednesday so fingers crossed everything goes well, can´t believe it has cme round so quick.
I must say that i am sick of injecting myself now and getting a little tetchy!!!!
Anyone else due to start 2 ww.
Take care all.
Sarah
x


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there Sarah

Good luck for Wednesday hun, how exciting. keep us informed with how it goes, will be thinking of you.

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

Thanks Kay,
At least i won´t be too bored on my 2 ww, i´m learning how to play Poker so that´ll keep me occupied and still trying to learn Spanish although i very rarely need to speak it or in deed come in to contact with anyone spanish.
Sarah
x


----------



## slinkyfish

Hi,

We live in China too! We moved to Shanghai about a year ago and plan to be here until March 2008. My Husband's an Engineer and is working out here. We're origionally from Birmingham, then moved to the south coast and then here!
We have a beautiful little girl from out first attempt at ICSI (thanks to the ARGC - hot topic at the moment!). We have since had a failed FET which we had just before coming out here (as if we didn't have enough stress in our lives!!) No plans to have treatment in China as the healthcare here is pants. My only real option would be to travel to Hong Kong which is a 2 hour plane journey away and not really a viable option with a 4 year old in tow! So we have decided to wait until we return to the UK, which does worry me as I will be 37 and as we all know the older you get...... However this website has filled me with hope again! 

Good luck to all the people cycling at the moment, will be thinking of you.  Julia (aka Slinkyfish!) xxx


----------



## Spaykay

ONly 2 days to go til EC Sarah, how you holding out? I married a Spaniard, that soon got me speaking Spanish, how long have you lived there.

Julia, I'm from Birmingham too!

OOooooo, I've got AF pains, ouchy  
Kay xxx and the dancing choccy biscuit


----------



## cheekychops

Hi ,
Been in Spain for 4 years.
Off to bed now for early ec, i´ll let you know how i get on.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Sarah

just popping in to say

 for EC honey

May u have lots of eggs collected

best wishes

Emxx


----------



## cheekychops

Hi All,
Got 19 eggs, 3 apparently not very good and i am waiting to see how many fertilise today. Was in the hospital all day because the nurse that put my drip in did not do it properly so when they put the knock out drug in and it didn´t work then they realsied that it was not in properly so he put another in. When i came round i went to go to the loo and fell unconcious for a minute, my poor husband. when i came round i was face down on the floor and i could just here him shouting my name. So i got back to bed but was in terrible pain, it turned out that i had lost the feeling in my bladder and my bladder was that full it was ready to burst so they said that they would use a cathiter so realease it, i was so not up for that so my husband carried me to the loo and ran the taps in the sink and i pressed my tummy and forced it out!!!!! All good fun eh!!
So just waiting to see how my eggs are doing.
Taking it easy today. Anyone else in the process yet?
Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Awwww Sarah, you're experience sounds terrible, poor you  

you got 19 eggs! You say that 3 are not good, that still leaves 16 gooduns which is fantastic!     that all your eggies fertilise and can be transfered soon!  

Hope you're feeling a bit better now.

Kay xxx


----------



## Fidget

just popping in to say hi  

Glad to see you all chatting

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## cheekychops

Hi,
I had 9 eggs fertilize and we are waiting till day 5 to transfer which is Monday which i am very happy about, so i have a nice free weekend.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

yahoo   Sarah, 9, that's super duper. I hope they grow into stong healthy embies and that on Monday you have 2 juicy ones to transfer and 7 to freeze.    

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

HI,
Yes all 9 are doing well, i am very excited about having blastocysts implanted instead of embies so i can´t wait now, 2.30 on Monday.

It has been hailing here today so anything is possible !!!! Just going to chill out and watch a dvd.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good Luck Sarah!

I will be thinking of you on Monday!

Sue


----------



## Spaykay

It's been snowing up here in Madrid Sarah, brrrrrrrrrrr, quite chilly too, brrrrrrrrrrrrr   This is me all blue in the cold on playground duty. Best luck for Monday hun. 

Hi there to all you other people living abroad, come and say hello to us and tell us what you're up to, we're very nice!!!!  

Kay xxx 

Just want to blow a bubble coz it looks cool


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Kay!

How come you have snow in Madrid - and we don't have any snow up here in The Netherlands!!! NOT FAIR!!!!!

Sue 

 back!



Spaykay said:


> It's been snowing up here in Madrid Sarah, brrrrrrrrrrr, quite chilly too, brrrrrrrrrrrrr  This is me all blue in the cold on playground duty. Best luck for Monday hun.
> 
> Hi there to all you other people living abroad, come and say hello to us and tell us what you're up to, we're very nice!!!!
> 
> Kay xxx
> 
> Just want to blow a bubble coz it looks cool


----------



## Spaykay

It didn't settle if that makes you feel any better Sue!   The mountains are looking pretty and white though. Rain forcast for next week   yuck

Kay xxx

Watch that choccy biccy groove, he certainly knows all the moves


----------



## cheekychops

HI Kay,
Well we´ve had rain and hail and really strong winds, it´s throwing it down today.

I am due to have et at 2.30 and i feel sick, i haven´t bothered in the past but i really feel sick today. I am that nervous/excited.

Speak in a few days because i will be bed ridden.
Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Hi SpayKay, 

I heard your calling so I thought I'd join in. Just a bit of background info on me: American in Italy since forever (1992!) (( and I was supposed to stay just one year!)) DH is Italian (married since 05) so looks like I'll be sticking around for... well, probably confirmed at forever. 

I'm in northwestern Italy (Turin) and it is finally starting to feel like winter here although I didn't mind the spring-like weather! I'm guessing that February is going to be brutal --- maybe March too. 

My next IVF will most definitely be out of Italy (bad Italian law doesn't allow for more than 3 eggs to be fertilized per cycle nor the freezing of embies) and I am hoping to start d/r mid-March. 

Glad to meet you all and I'm sending some extra-special              to Sarah!!! 

Mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Welcome Mayve, I too only came to Spain for 1 year!!   Now been here 8 and have a Spanish DH.

Sarah     to ya hun    

How do you guys fancy arranging a time and day to go into the chat room and get to know each other a bit when Sarah can get out of bed? If you're up for it then let me know and I'll see if we can get some others to join us.

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

hey there expats, you still there? Talking to myself again to move us uuuuuuuup!

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Hi Kay -

I'm around (and starting to think I spend way too much time on the internet "researching"), I'd love to pop in for a chat but unfortunately my old home pc is looking much like a dinosaur with the new chat room that was installed in November  - I can't even get in!  

Maybe I'll drag myself out of the house for some electronics shopping and do an upgrade....  

So for the time being I'll have to make do.

cheers!
Mayve


----------



## Fidget

Mayve hunni

I am just wondering if you have tried downloading the new java package which is what the new chat room runs on? there is a thread for it in Tch support if you havent done that?

Debs
xxxxx


----------



## mayve

Hi Fidget,

Thanks for the pointer. I did try... and I think my pc is running on Windows 1974 --- just not enough juice to download java -- it just churns and churns and churns...

I'm almost secretly hoping the pc with blow up so then I'm _forced _ to buy a new asap.

I get the boiling mad expat syndrome everytime I realize that EVERYTHING in the US costs so much less than here (20% VAT just exacerbates it). I've certainly been known to wait to buy the big ticket items prior to leaving for home for the tax refund (yes, no matter how long I'll be here, home is in the US and DH gets mightily upset when I use that term for there and not here 

What are the chances that I can sneak back in here with a hard drive and flat screen monitor  hmmmm....
and then a flat screen tv, a car, a clothes dryer....

Wishing everyone a great weekend!
Mayve


----------



## Fidget

Mayve Knowing the Italian officials as I do, I doubt you'd be able to sneak a mars bar through let alone a flat screen


----------



## cheekychops

Hi,

Well i keep forgetting what links i've written on!!!!
Sue- Have you had any snow yet? We have had a lot more rain here.
Kay- Sorry, you are not talking to yourself... I am up and about and feeling very bloated and light headed still. Had a massive hot sweat last night, not like me, i love my pj's.
Woke up to my dh saying " I think i may have shingles"  Great, he'll have to move out.....
No futher progress so fingers crossed it isn't, he's just being paranoid.
Mayve- Can't believe Italy's rules, that is very strange. What a waste of eggs...

Is anyone else in a cycle or just bloated old me with sore boobs and very itchy tingly nipples!!!? What's that all about then...
I am having acupuncture everyday and boy does it help, i am so relaxed, i forget they are in there sometimes....
well just popping out for a chinese now then off to bed, i'll be on line tomorrow though.

Take care all
Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

oo Sarah, your symptoms all sound v. positive. 

Mayve, awww, hope you get your old puter working soon. 

Fidget....HI

I just saw my ticker eeeeek, 2 days till bood tests, cna't believe we'll be on tx again soon.....

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Kay,
What is your blood test for?

Just going to meet dh now at the beach with the dogs (whom are very happy today because i couldn't eat my croissants) 
I am hoping and praying that they are clinging on in there. Isn't it a horrible feeling though when you wake up and you think, i hope they are still there and then analyse ever feeling or twitch that you have!!!
Talk later if you're on.
Sarah
xx


----------



## cheekychops

This so keeps getting pushed down the list, trying to keep it up.
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Hey there Sarah

Keep pushing us up the list!!!! My tests are genetic tests to see if I have any genetic problem causing our naff embryos. If all is okay then my embies get tested by having a cell removed, if all is not okay then it's donor eggs for us. I'm so tired and fed up that I really don't care what they do anymore, I just want to hold a baby, however it's made!!! When any baby smiles at me it just makes me fill with joy....even when they're smiling cause they're doing a poo!

Hug to your embies there    

Kay xxx   (this is how I feel)


----------



## RSMUM

Hey ex-pats - just popping in to say hello - I'm still living in the U.K.  - probably won't be an ex-pat until August ( moving to HK ) but have lived abroad a lot and done IVF in the U.S. in the past so hope you don't mind me popping in to say Hi.


Sarahfoster4 - just wanted to wish you luck - you symptoms certiany do sound promising

Good luck Kay with the testing..I like your attitude!  I moved on to DE after having my DD and soo know what you mean about just wanting to hold a baby..all the best

Hi to everyone else..and best of luck to you all

Rsmum


----------



## Wraakgodin

sarahfoster4 said:


> Sue- Have you had any snow yet? We have had a lot more rain here.


Hi Sarah!

No snow here yet - it is forecast for Thursday, but I looked a few days ago and we were due to have it today but the forecast has been changed to rainy!!  I will let you know when - or even if, we have some!

Yesterday the teacher showed a news programme to our students and it showed your snow. I didn't realise that you had as much as that.

I have everything crossed for you! I hope all your twitches are positive ones! 

I have a few cramps today and I know that it is AF coming to visit.  My new computer course starts today and I am a bit excited and curious, I have no idea what it is going to be like because I just got a letter out of the blue from the school that I do volunteer work with, extra free training! I hope there won't be a language barrier, I will take my dictionary just in case!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Kay,

I know just what you mean about holding a baby, i just can´t wat.
When we first started my dh said that he would never do ED or adoption ect... since watching Robert Winstons series a few months ago his feelings have changed now he realises how tough the whole thing is. You always think that you might be the exception and have a bfp the first or atleast the 2nd time, well i did any way. BUt not to be.

Hope all goes well with your tests, we just want an answer don´t we...did you read about the test coming out later this year, the one that Care is doing trials on, i wouldn´t mind testing that but i think it is about 2K!!!!!
Never mind work work work.

Hi Sue,

hope your course is going well and that you are not snowed in...
Sorry going to have to go now feeling a little queasy and headachey.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there everyone

Welcome RSMUM to the expats chat, lovely to have you join us.

Sue, are you on the 2WW hun? My memory is so poor so sorry if I ask obvious questions! 

Sarah, how long until you test now?

Blood test was okay today, only 1 month to wait for the results  

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Kay,

I test on Saturday only 4 more sleeps......

Sarah
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

welcome to rsmum

Just popping in to say hello to you all

Spaykay  for the results of your tests  

Sarah oooh lots of luck 

Love to you all

Emxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello everyone!!!!!

I hope you are feeling better Sarah.  I have got everything crossed for you on Saturday!

The computer course went well - I really enjoyed it.  We had snow while the computer class was going on, but by the time it finished I went outside and there was absolutely no sign of it whatsoever!!  

Hi Kay.  I am just trying to conceive at this point - and every visit from AF really knocks me hard.  I have my first consultation with the gyno on 14 March, so we will see what he says, and what the next stage is.  Good luck with the tests, a whole month seems an agonising wait, I hope it goes quickly!

Love and hugs to all  

Sue


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Sue,
I know how you feel, every time you have af it just cuts that bit deeper doesn´t it.
It´s funny really, i never expected to be going through this, i am so glad that there is more of an emphisis on fertility for younger people now, i´m 36 this year and never expected not to have kids at this age.
These things are sent to try us aren´t they.
Sorry to be a bit down , i think my hormones are all over the place...
Glad your computer course went well.
Well off out to do all my jobs now.
See you all later.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Glad your course went well Sue but sorry you missed the snow. AF is soooo tough isn't it, I'm at the stage now when I just expect it, but I remember trying to conceive for 2 years after my misscarriage, I went through denial, sadness, anger and everything each month, I feel for you hun xxx

Only 4 days Sarah, hang on in there!!! Go my fingers and toes crossed for you!!    

Kay xxx   Group hug for the expats xxx


----------



## cheekychops

HI Kay,

Thanks, i am getting quite nervous in one way, but then in another just want it done so i can either get on with being pregnant or carry on with my normal life and think about what to do next...
I think my hormones are all over the place today, dh is staying well clear...

Miscarraige is an awful thing to through isn´t it, i´ve had 2, so it is always in the back of mind.
Banish those thoughts.

Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Hi Everyone,

Wow Sarah, only 4 more days til testing well, here's to keeping my fingers crossed for you!       

Kay, note you are doing karyotype testing. Good thing to do to exclude any genetic issues, I hope your results come back ok!  

I am currently doing massive research on the PGD and new CGH procedures (Wraakgoden, thanks so much for posting that info!). We had normal karyotypes but a m/c due to a trisomy 4 (an extra 4 chromosome). I still can't figure out if we are suitable candidates for PGD (and if it makes sense to do it or not). At this point we are inquirying with Jinemed - Istanbul, IVI Valencia, SIRM - USA, and another US clinic. It gets so confusing to hear such differing opinions -- my head is spinning!!! If you want I'll share my research with you. 

I just got my updated 3 day tests back and the first of the immune / clotting tests. Everything is thankfully looking ok and within the norm, so uhhh... why can't we get pg? Unexplained as a diagnosis doesn't really bode well with me. I'd rather hear psychosomatic ... at least I'd know that it is all in my head. 

I went pc shopping and there too... total confusion!

Hmmm... any reason I should think to have a brain cloud? 

Hope everyone is getting on well through a dreary February!

Mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Hi Mayve

Oops, didn't realise I'd spelt kardyotype wrong (still wrong). We will have to do pgd after the tests come back so I'd be interested to hear your research. I live in Madrid so will do it here.

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

HI Mayve,
i would be very interested in your research too, so keep me posted if thats ok.

Just to change the subject totally, my dh bought a bird house at the weekend because we get alot of birds in the garden we thought it´d be nice to see them in one place ect... every day my dh comes home and says...any birds at the house yet..every day i say..no. Yesterday i looked out to and saw movement and low and behold we have attracted a RAT. He said...I think we bought the wrong seed!!!!
So now we need a cat....
Off for acupuncture now, see you later.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Sarah


----------



## cheekychops

well testing tomorrow, very nervous. Off to try and sleep now.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thinking of you today Sarah - got everything crossed!!!

Sue 



sarahfoster4 said:


> well testing tomorrow, very nervous. Off to try and sleep now.
> 
> Sarah
> xx


----------



## Spaykay

Thinking of you too Sarah xxxx    

Hey Mayve, just found you on the SET site and I would like a PGD thread too, gets lonely as not many people seem to have experienced it and I'd like chat to others in a similar situation.

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

HI,
I got a bfn, gutted, Can`t stop crying.
I felt so sure this time.
Trying a new clinic next, want more tests carried out on both me and dh, any suggestions?
Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Oh Sarah, I am so so sorry 

It has to be just so hard. My heart goes out to you and your DH. 

To Kay and Sarah and anyone else interested, yes, I am trying to do every thing humanly possible to have a healthy pg the next time around and am undergoing a battery of exams and researching the PGD / CGH in order to try to do whatever is possible to avoid at all costs another m/c (that totally floored me and I still am under a rock from the sadness).

Do check out the immunology board. I basically copied the various lists of tests from there and from Dr.Beer's web site (https://www.repro-med.net/tests/immther.php ) and the miscarriage clinic www.MISCARRIAGECLINIC.CO.UK and brought them to both a gyn-ob and to the clinic which performed our IVF for comparision.

We were very "fortunate" to have done the karyotype on the "uterine material" from the m/c which showed a chromosome abnormality (trisomy 4 -- very rare but something that happens in the very beginning of cell division). In most cases the karyotype is not offered on a m/c unless it is the 2nd or 3rd (we had to pay privately and still beg and plead!). Due to the diagnosis we knew that it would be "easier" to do additional testing because at least we had the answer of what went wrong with this pg. What still remains a mystery is the cause of our IF.

Other than the tests for clotting and immunology that you'll read on the sites I've mentioned, we were also advised to check for Rhumetoid Arthritis (which is an immune issue) and also for gluten intollerance (celiac). I'll compile a complete list of the ones I'm doing when DH isn't trying to rip the pc out from under me.

We were advised by our clinic here to do PGD on our next IVF, but that is where we are stuck (by the way, they said to go to IVI Valencia). In a nutshell, the PGD testing tests for approx 9 - 14 chromosomes (the most common trisomies occur on chromosomes 18, 21 (downs) but they cannot check for all, due to the small amount of material that is taken (one cell, I believe). The PGD test also checks for about 30 inherited genetic diseases. If you look at the IVI.es site they have provided a list of the ones they check for. If a couple knows of a genetic issue, then PGD seems to be the best option.

New to testing is the CGH test. This, from what I understand, only looks for chromosome abnormalities on either the egg or the embryo. Under the thread News and discussions, Wraakgoden posted the link to the article which appeared last week regarding this testing. This test will be available in Care Nottingham not before autumn and in the SIRM clinics in the US starting maybe April / May. I have been in contact with one of the doctors from SIRM St. Louis and I am attaching our email exchange: 
ME: 
1) is one occurance of trisomy 4 a precursor to further complications of the same nature
[Peter Ahlering] not really, trisomies are age related in general though 
2) does "special request" of PGD testing allow for investigation of chromosome 4 
[Peter Ahlering] not to my knowledge, CGH would cover this though 
3) would we be suitable candidates for CGH testing 
[Peter Ahlering] yes 
[Peter Ahlering] we are doing CGH on embryos also, day 3 and freezing them at blast for future transfer of normal ones (if any)

So basically CGH will probably become widespread but perhaps not for quite some time (beats me what the clinic needs to learn, buy, do in order to perform it). We are debating whether or not to go to SIRM this spring, but personally I was quite ready to do another IVF this March, but don't know if it makes sense to wait or if we should try again and hope for a better outcome.

My dilemma is this: we only had 3 eggs fertilized of the 8 that were mature (since they don't fertilize and then freeze here) so I wonder if of those 3 -- 2 were bad to not go beyond, and the only good one that went on to a BFP was bunk than what can be said for the rest of my eggs That's what I'm trying to figure out now!

Ok... gotta run, DH is getting antsy.

Catch up with you guys soon.

Sarah --- really, I am so so sorry.

Love,
Mayve

/links


----------



## Spaykay

Awww, Sarah sweetheart     I'm really sorry, I truely am. I know how hard this all is and don't like to see anyone else suffering the same. Well, you, Mayve and I are lucky that we have each other to share this with so I hope progress is made and we all get our well deserved BFPs. The same to everyone else posting here. I'm gonna ask my doctor if he's heard of CGH when I see him, he has his own private clinic and I'll let you know how far Spain is in research. 

Sending you loadsa love.

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

Thanks Kay and Mayve,

Mayve, i have just been having images if you sat at your pc and your dh trying to prise you away !!!! That has made me smile at least.

Anyway, i am thinking the same as you, i am not sure on the pdg, because this seems basically for families with known disorders (don´t know if i´m right in this) but i am swayed towards the other test.

I am thinking of flying to UK to CARE in Nottingham to see Dr Naduku, he specialises in Implantation failure and miscarraige. Other than that, Las Vegas seems the place SIRM, but i do like to play poker so may be Las Vegas is not the place to go, or may be i could gamble my IVF money, win lots and just buy a baby !!!!! Look i´m having a bad day, and that was only a joke...honest....

The only other place near me is Ceram and i went there and was not too keen.

Anyway, i shall stay on this thread to keep in touch.
Thanks again for your support. Giong out with dh now to get quite drunk.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry to hear your news Sarah.

Sending you lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## cheekychops

Thanks Sue.


----------



## cheekychops

Had a reaaly good day today, the weather has been beautiful, had a lovely walk on the beach with dh and my 2 dogs, just had some lunch and now going to have a bath and read my book.

We were just on our way out with the dogs when our neighbour shouted me....you just know what i´m going to say dont you?

She rushed out with a picture of twin boys then went on to tell me that they are our other neighbours grandchildren and isn´t it strange that their other neighbours have also got twins!!!!
Then her husband comes up and says, hey there is hope for you to yet, are you planning any babies (needless to say they don´t know that i am on IVF) I had my sunglasses on so they couldn´t see the look in my eyes...thankfully.

Any way you just have to get on with it don´t you. 
Feeling quite positive today, the only good thing to come from bfn´s is that i realise how fantastic and supportive my dh is and how much i love him. (eevn though sometimes i could positively strangle him)!!!!
Off for my bath now.(that i´ve not been able to have before because of 2ww)

Sarah
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sarah - just popped on her to see how everyone is - I'm so, so sorry to read about your BFN - it is so devastating isn't it? I thought it was wonderful to read your post though about realising how great your DH is  ( but not about the encounter with the neighbour    )..hope your lovely doggies and Dh bring you some peace at this [email protected]**y time...enjoy your bath!

Hi to everyone else, sorry I haven't been around much - keep having to battle with DD for use of the computer ( and she's only 5! )..

Rsmum X


----------



## Spaykay

Rsmum, 5 year olds are whizzes on the computer aren't they. The kids in my class can surf the net and everything!

Sarah, fill ya bath with bubbles love     You deserve them. Ignore the old hag next door.

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

How did you know she was a hag...have you seen her?
Just going to watch a dvd and take my mind of the fact that my washer has broken!!!!

Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Hi girls,

Ohh Sarah, I'm so so sorry to read about your bfn.   

I posted a really long message on Saturday about the genetic testing .. but my   computer blocked up and it got lost. 

I'll check back in soon (after having written it in word!!!) and post my investigations. 

Mayve


----------



## cheekychops

Just bumping us up.


----------



## mayve

Sarah and Kay (and anyone else interested!)

This is where I've gotten so far on my quest for info on PGD / CGH.

Background note: our IVF clinic suggested that we do PGD testing on our next tx in order to rule out chromosomal abnormalities. We had a missed m/c due to a trisomy 4. Our clinic spoke of IVI Valencia as the best clinic to use to undertake this procedure. Also note, both my and DH's karyotypes were normal.

Of course I've taken it upon myself to do as much research and investigation that can possibly be done by the average lay-person in order to make what I hope to be the right decision for our next tx.

We are inquiring with various clinics and our main queries are:

1) what are the chances that we have another occurrence of trisomy 4
2) are we suitable candidates for PGD - can trisomy 4 be checked
3) are we suitable candidates for CGH (keep in mind, only 1 clinic will be offering CGH in the near future)

Jinemed, Istanbul: upon a brief consultation, their geneticist said that the probability of another trisomy 4 is quite low (1%) and they don't believe that we have any reason to undertake any PGD testing unless we have genetic issues / inheritable diseases in the family.

IVI - Valencia: they did not say to do or not PGD but that it could check for trisomy 4 (note: PGD only allows for the control of a limited number of chromosomes - and usually the more common ones 16, 18, 21)

I found the following articles very informative.

The first two articles were those recently printed regarding the new CGH procedure.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/medicine/story/0,,2003345,00.html

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=474&Itemid=32

The following article explains how CGH differs from PGD

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=16463440

I found this to be an interesting read as this clinic has a very conservative approach to using PGD. Gives statistics and addresses the risks.

http://www.advancedfertility.com/preimplantation%20genetic%20diagnosis.htm

This is the site for IVI- - Valencia, it also has a list of the genetic diseases they can look for

http://www.ivi.es/eng/tratamientos/diagnostico.htm#

SIRM is the US clinic which will start using CGH starting "maybe April / May" (as the clinic said). Care Nottingham has also started trials (in tandem with SIRM), but they said that it won't be available to their patients until maybe this fall.

http://www.haveababy.com/news/articles/pgd.asp?site=

I emailed the head doctor of SIRM, St. Louis and he also said that the chances of another trisomy 4 are quite slim, but due to my age (37), he would see us as candidates for CGH. I found SIRM's test list prior to IVF to be quite extensive -- they want a laproscopy for all patients over 35 huh?? Maybe I read that wrong.

Now what to do&#8230;.. any suggestions??

Kay, you mentioned doing a test to check you eggs .. which one??

I'm almost thinking of putting a message "Mayve's next tx .. you chose" on the voting room. My head is so fuddled by it all that I'm having a difficult time deciding. I could prep myself more for a BFN than having to go through another m/c. That is something to avoid at all costs!

I'll keep rummaging through the internet files and if anything else interesting comes up I'll post.

Hope everyone is doing well - 
Mayve

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Mayve,

You need to get out for a night on the tiles, that´s what i plan to do this weekend.

All this is cabbaging my head... I´m in a very similar position to you, same age roughly and same circumstances.
I am in two minds wether to really splash the cash so to speak and go to SIRM in America(although my dh does not know about this thought at all) or go to my home town and try CARE in Nottingham whom i have always had a leaning towards since reading their web site, the down side being is that i really want to do tis CGH. but do not really want to wait that long or do i just enjoy this year(with out a child..boo hoo) and wait and just try natuarally but i know that i´ll have my heart broken every time that i have a period. 

Gosh i need a drink already.....

I had already read most of the articles that you attached as i have days where i never leave the pc!!!! I wish you could get pregnant over the net...now theres a revolutionary idea...

Come on my period today and wow do i know it´s here, couldn´t think of anything nicer for Valentines Day!!!
Well must go about my work, i´ll log on later.

Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Hi Sarah,

Yea, I think we are pretty much in the same boat. So got any suggestions for us??    I really don't know what to do next. I am going to call SIRM this afternoon and find out when exactly the CGH will be available. I of course will also inquiry on $$$. I note from their website that they start their cycles only once a month. Isn't that odd that all their patients have to adjust their natural clock to start on the same day do other clinics work like that?? I can see altering the stimming to make sure that EC doesn't fall on a weekend, but really changing the woman's body course for weeks? Anyhow, I see that they have an IVF cycle start on April 9th. I really don't want to wait any longer than then. 

So we now have a half idea to try IUI with Feb/March cycle just for the "chance" of it actually working. If we want to do that we need to decide asap, but since other clinics (Turkey) said to go on the pill on the next cycle in order to prep for a March/April IVF I wouldn't want to risk throwing away the possibility to IVF then if the IUI doesn't work out. Uhhh... make any sense?  

Where is a crystal ball when you need it!!!!  

I had a gazillion of vials of drugs taken for the immune /clotting issues and I am hoping to get everything back with good results at soonest! Then just yesterday I did a endoscope (sp?) for my digestive problems and was told I have gastritis. Basically, I think I'm falling to pieces over the IF deal! I seem to be at the hospital so often I am thinking of getting a monthly parking pass!! 

Yeah --- a drink sounds in order! 

Happy V'day to all -- 

 here's hoping that some special FF babies will come out of it 

Mayve


----------



## cheekychops

HI,
I have no other suggestions, sorry. I know that i want to go some where that speaks excellent english not just enough if you get me.

I am having the period from hell this month, went out for a lovely meal last night but had to leave half way through because i was in that much pain and felt sick every time i looked at my food!! As if it isn´t enough to get a bfn, they have to spoil your next week with this...

Feel very rough today and have got an appointment at the dentist for 11am, ifor my cracked tooth, it´s all happening for me isn´t it?!

Anyway, i would like to to go to SIRM to do that new test but don´t really want to go to the states for IVF, i have their price list for the IVF it takes about an hour to read as their are that meny clauses and plans, i can mail it to you if you pm me your email.

I am going to ring CARE today as i have not heard back from them by mail yet.
That´s it really.
How is Kay doing....have you disappeared?
You must think all me and Mayve do is sit at the pc......

See you all later.
Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Sarah -- sorry to hear about your bad AF pains. Try to grin and bear it, having her around just makes it one step closer to a new tx! 

I booked a phone consultation with Dr. Aherling from SIRM St.Louis on Feb 28th. No one in that clinic was able to give ANY information on 1st available date for CGH or pricing. Only the doctor knows   
I also tried to book ourselves for the IUI for this month (aiks!) but the doctor I wanted to speak with wasn't in yesterday so now I have an added 24 hours to ponder and really make myself crazed wondering if it is the right thing to do or not. 

Just to add insult to injury, besides me at every imaginable doctor's office, we have the cat at the vet on and off for the past 3 weeks! Now they are saying that he needs a colonoscopy and an endoscopy of his digestive tract! Uhhh.. is it possible that both the cat and I are having the same problems?? This is VERY bizarre! 

Anyone for a weekend at Loudres 

I can vouch for being on the pc way way too much. I went to an interview last month and they asked me what sort of hobbies I have (like it matters or is any of their business) and I figured out then and there that my real one and only hobby was working (very sick indeed) because since I stopped working in December I am not using my time to do anything but hang out on the pc and look at IF things!  I should be painting murals or crafting something   or using my free time for something interesting and/or productive. Nope ... just navigating. 

Yea, Kay everything ok

Later ....
Mayve


----------



## mayve

Just an update...

I spoke with our Italian clinic to book the IUI and for whatever reason I believe that they don't want to do it (long story, let's just say that I am FUMING mad).

I mentioned that we were getting some information on PGD and CGH (they were the ones to suggest that we do PGD on next tx) and now the doctor brings up chromosomal mosaicism and how no testing can avoid this problem. Ok, it sounds feasible and it is one of the points mentioned in the Advanced Fertility clinic website under PGD, so now what

http://www.reprogenetics.com/articles/9.pdf

As my father always says (and surely so did someone prior to him), doctors are still practicing...


Mayve

/links


----------



## Spaykay

Hi guys

I'm still here but I'm in Benidorm for DH's work...will type more when I'm back home. Thanks for all the info

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

HI Kay,

At least you are ok.
Living it up in Benidorm eh!!!
If you ever come down my way we will have to meet up.
Pity Mayve is not in Spain and we could all have a girlie few days.

Mayve- Sorry for your bad luck at least you can put your money to your next trip to where ever you decide.
Did you get a price for the CGH?

Off to get some wood now because it is raining and quite cold.
Went out last night and let my hair down, had a great time, i needed it.

See you later.
Sarah


----------



## mayve

hi Girls,

Ugghh.. Monday morning (yuk). I am going to the clinic this afternoon to see about the IUI. Please wish me luck!!! 

I just got the new patient package from SIRM (39 pgs long!). Their questionnaire is very detailed (which is good) and they require much prior testing in the cases of "unexplained" infertility. One of the mandatory tests is DNA fragmentation (DNAF) on sperm. The literature says that it can cause early pg loss and biochemical pg and poor-fertilization (basically there are too many free radicals in the system and doesn't allow for proper transmission of genetic code --- can be "helped" with vitamins). It also says that a normal SA does not pick up any signs of DNAF problems. Only specialized labs can do the testing (in Italy there are only 2 and I read somewhere that the cost is Euro 120). 

Something (else) to think about .....  or have you guys already done this one??

 To a good week! 

Mayve


----------



## cheekychops

HI Mayve,

I will look in to that, that is very interesting, i will ask my clinic if we´ve had that tested.
That sounds very much what i suffer from. My eggs always look good but then i lose ver half at fertilization then half again.

Need to go dh has called, taking him to airport. Talk later.
sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

cooo, we've got a bit lost, you guys still there. I'm an emotional wreck at the mo, anytime now I get my kyrotype results...eek...I so hope it's okay and my embies are then clear, I soooo want this all to be over...as do we all! Gonna go on abroadies chat tonight, if I don't forget!

Kay xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Spaykay said:


> cooo, we've got a bit lost, you guys still there. I'm an emotional wreck at the mo, anytime now I get my kyrotype results...eek...I so hope it's okay and my embies are then clear, I soooo want this all to be over...as do we all! Gonna go on abroadies chat tonight, if I don't forget!
> 
> Kay xxx


Got my fingers crossed for you Kay - try not to get yourself into too much of a tizz. Is it normal to wait so long for the results?

Sue 

ps - I forgot!


----------



## mayve

Hi everyone -

Kay: hope your test results arrive soon and are all ok! 

I went to have my follicles checked yesterday and I respond so well to the meds that the dr is warning me that if there are too many he will cancel our IUI    For the moment it is looking like Monday is the day. I am so oddly relaxed about it all (mind over matter??) that the calm is almost troubling to me   (I am by far too weird even for myself!). I just got a delivery of natal hypnosis cds (conception and stress management). I'm looking forward to listening to them, but I have always been such a non-believer of anything holistic that I hope that I can start putting the mental       to work and actually get some use from them.

Back to thinking that the IUI isn't going to work... tomorrow we have the big deal conference call with the doctor from SIRM about doing the CGH testing and DNA frag. etc. on a next IVF (god, do I hope it won't be necessary to do it!) While I'm grilling him for our issues, any questions you guys want me to address 

ciao -
mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks guys, 1 monthe for test results is normal...actually, it can be longer! Mayve, I normally feel weirdly calm too but am just so exhausetd and impatient at the moment. Have no questions really thanks Mayve as we're just gonna put all our trust in the doctor...don't want to think about flying to USA or anything else for tests not available here at the mo and need to trust in doc so that I feel relaxed. Will be interested to here your findings though. I really hope your IUI goes ahead, what a pain to react so well they may cancel, typical!!

Take care all, speak soon

Kay xxx

 POP


----------



## cheekychops

Hi all,

Mavye how did your call go.... let me know.
Kay, i know what you mean about trusting some one but i just don't know who to trust!!!!

Bit cheesed off at the mo and watching a film called The last Kiss and my god it is nearly enough to put you off kids.....
I have started the gym and go 3 times a week that makes me feel a little better and i have a girls night out on Friday so i'm really looking forward to that.

We are trying naturally for a while why i decide what to do... I am just stuck between a rock and a hard place.

Sorry i missed the on line chat, i haven't been able to get on line. When is the next one...

How are you both..


----------



## mayve

Buongiorno -

I don't know what happened?! I was literally sitting next to the phone from 11pm until midnight yesterday and no call from the doctor. I tried the clinic number at 11:15 and it went straight to the answering maching saying that the clinic was closed. I know that the receptionist booked 11pm (4 local time) and that they would call. If I was supposed to call, I would have been given a number   The doctor wrote an email saying "looks like we missed each other". I'm not sure what that means. I have a sneaking suspicion that the secretary didn't know how to place a call out of the US    

In his email he mentioned that there might be an immune issue!!! I emailed many of my recent blood results and he didn't specify one or another sooo.... HUH?! Now I am freaking out and wondering if the IUI this month is quite possibly the stupidest thing I've done to date. I go back for a scan tomorrow and I'll check with my clinic again about the latest blood results. 

I hope to reschedule soon. Now I will begin pacing up and down in the living room for the next few days.


Sarah: I will avoid the movie, but as my mother recently said (now that my sister, her husband and two kids are living with them while their house is being finished) -- stay a few days with them and I'll wuite possibly reconsider having kids (I was totally offended, needless to say). 

Have you read the ttc naturally 12 step program?? or rather, "sperm meet egg"? I don't have the link off-hand but it is somewhere on the site. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll search for it. 

Kay: yeah, I'm not thrilled about going far from home for another tx (uhhh... today home is Italy) . The thought of having to be 20 days totally and fully immerged in tx makes my brain hurt. I don't think that St. Louis would be anyone's ideal vacation spot (although the area is well known for bbq, which I love). Now.. if there were great clinics in Hawaii or something, that could change the story. Unfortunately though, there is no way that I could do another IVF in Italy. When the clinic here tells you to do elsewhere that is a big clue (not like they mentioned it the first time around!)

There is a nasty cold fog hanging over us today (so in tune with my state of mind). Tomorrow: dentist, pick up endoscope results, follie scan. I am so falling apart it is not funny. 

ciao to all!
mayve


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Mayve,

I know how you feel, i am feeling very depressed at the moment and in limbo land.
I just keep crying, i was that bad last night that my husband said that why dont we start the adoption route... he has always been totally against this. I suppose it shows how much he loves me.

I just don´t know what to do....i wish someone could answer all of our questions.

I feel like going to bed and never getting up again at the moment and i feel old.....

I keep telling myself how lucky i am in other areas but that is so no working this time.

Sorry to go on but i just can´t get a grip even to do anything positive.

What kind of an answer is that you have got from the US, thats near useless!!!

Need to get ready for work now.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Laroussi

Hi girls

I've only just found this thread and would really love to join you guys if that's ok? being a fellow ex-pat and all.

First of all, although admttedly I haven't had time to read all the posts, I just want to give Sarah and Mayve big hugs. I know exactly how you are both feeling and my heart goes out to you. Keep strong and maybe you'll keep sane - but believe me, things will defeinitely get better.

I do feel kind of awkward butting in here, having had a successful IVF pregnancy, and I hope you dont hold that against me? I can totally empathise with everything you're all going through and being away from home is never easy. I've been in Greece for 15 years and now that I am a new mum I'm starting to get extremely frustrated with ex-pat life - starting to really miss a sense of order can you believe?! And it was the total feeling of DISorder that drew me to Greece in the first place!

Anyway, I dont have much time to chat now but I look forward to getting to know you all soon.

Take care all
Nicky


----------



## mayve

Hello Nicky and welcome -

Of course you may join! and that you have had a positive  IVF is not to be held against you -- on the contrary, congratulations! 

I've always thought that it would be a challenge to have a foreign baby (let's face it, the baby would be Italian, if raised here) and I can only hope to someday be fortunate enough to have the lifetime experience.  

Just a quick note as I have a very long translation job to do, and I always swore  that I would never do translations, but it is for a friend -- and she is paying me  

Tomorrow is the IUI. I'm hoping that our pagan dance under the eclipsed full moon will bring the goddess of fertility our way. Fingers crossed for us, please! 

Sarah --- did you find the sperm meet egg link?? I hope your down days will pass soon and that you'll be back on the road to feeling better. It is that slump of being between tx that drags us down (and kicks us while we are there). Until you start another tx how about starting up a vitamin regiment? There are loads of links / sites which suggest which ones are good for which IF issues. Maybe if you get going on an initial "tx" you feel like you are doing something on the up and up. Just a thought--  


Kay -- how are you doing?? aren't your results ready this week? 


Ciao girls!
mayve

p.s. rescheduled the conference call for March 13th ---


----------



## Spaykay

Yeh, thanks Mayve, awaiting the call...might ring the doc tonight to see if he has the results...am a bit tipsy though  

Welcome Nicky, please join us xxx

Sarah - I wish my DH would go for adoption, he wants 1 egg donor then 1 sperm donor...I just want a child! He can't cope with the idea of adoption, I've told him that I can't cope with that much treatment!   Good luck with decisions hun. 

Sue, you still around hun?

Kay xxx


----------



## Laroussi

Hi everyone

Monsters now in bed and I have a spare moment!

Sarah - how are you feeling now? Sounds like you have a wonderful DH, you so need to keep it together during this time and you're so lucky he's behind you 100% (mine always tended to 'blame' me while we were ttc - me being the one with the messed up insides! - and it caused any number of rows). Hope the blues are lifting a bit for you now at least?

Mayve - how did the IUI go? Hope you're also feeling chirpier?

Kay - any results yet? Gosh - you've certainly been through the hoops haven't you? Spain sounds much like Greece in that if you don't keep pestering them you never find out anything. Half the time here they kept losing my case notes, drove me to dispair.

Are you all at least having some of this lovely spring weather? Dont know about you but whenever I'm feeling down and thinking of jacking it all in and heading back to Blighty - along comes a lovely hot day and I remember why I'm here!

Hugs to all
Nicky


----------



## Laroussi

Just a thought...

I did my treatment at Serum in Athens, www.serum.gr I was really impressed and would wholeheartedly reccommend them. Dr Papoulias in particular.

The website is in Greek unfortunately, but if anyone is interested in contacting them - the home page has 5 topics, click on the bottom one and you can fill in an enquiry form - they all speak perfect English.

As I said, just a thought.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cheekychops

Hi,

Thanks all for your lovely messages.
Yes feeling a lot better, not crying now anyway.... Had a girls night out on Friday and quite a full weekend and got another planned in a few weeks time.
Very busy at work so at least i have money coming in to pay for more IVF.
I have decided to have the frozen ones put back if they survive and i have sent a letter to CARE Nottingham for an appointment so at least i´m doing something.

Kay- My dh was totally against adoption unitl he realised how badly it was affecting me because normally i am a very strong confident person and i have been at the lowest i have ever been in my life for the last month.  I think this shocked him some what...It´s very difficult isn´t it.. you could always trade him in!!!!!! Joking .....

Mavye- Hope all went well for you today. Just imagining you doing your dance......

By the way Kay, glad to hear you´re a bit tipsy, it does you good now and again.
HI to Nicky, nice to see some one new on the link. We get a little lonley here..

Off to bed now.

Night.
Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Hi girls --

Well, the basting went well, I suppose. I was really giddy and after it was done I couldn't help laughing at the various dumb things that came to mind and DH wasn't helping much, he was making me laugh even harder!!! (god love him). I hope I didn't expell anything important.  

We did a last scan on Saturday (they don't do one right prior to the basting probably because they figure that if it already burst they don't want the patient to know), there was one follie -- I keep wondering why we even bothered to do medicated for just one, but the doc says it is chock full of estrogen, so perhaps that helps. 

Well, feet up for the day --- or at least hiding out indoors. 

My DH is very open to adoption (although he tends  to believe that it would be in addition to a biological child so maybe that is why he seems to be unphased by it). From what I understand it is a very very long and difficult and process here, which I guess is normal for anywhere, but here even worse. 

Well guys -- gotta run, still translating the "natural pure mineral water" stuff. 

Bonus tonight -- the 3rd season of Desperate Housewives starts!!! (and in English YEAH)

love,
mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there

Rang the doctor to ask for my results and he tried to set me up with an appointment to go for test that he thought I was asking for!!!!!!   Eventually he understood and will ring me when he gets the results   Whenever that will be ...   Yes Nicky, Spain is as bad as Greece...

Mayve, glad your basting went well. x I've justed watched the 3rd episode of the 3rd series of DHWs, in English!!! Goodness it gets complicated...poor women.

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Guys --

It's getting quiet here. 

Kay -- any news on your results??

Sarah -- how are you doing?? is the sunshine and spring weather helping any? 

Sue / Laroussi?? are you gals still around??

hellooooooooooooo


mayve


----------



## cheekychops

Hi All,

yes feeling better, had a few nights out and lots of beer and fun, so all in all not bad.
I am having frozen embies put back in about 6 weeks, not really looking forward to it and it coincides with a visit from my sister. Still waiting for an appointment from CARE.

How is everyone else??
Any test results yet Kay?
How are you feeling Mayve?

Off to bed now with my Horlicks.
Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Sarah -- 6 weeks is going to fly on by!   

Remember that conference call that I was supposed to do?? well... this time I screwed up and thought is was yesterday and it was really for Monday so I lost it. Needless to say that I was enraged at myself for being such a total idiot (and still can't understand why I couldn't get something so important for me right). Oh well, water under the bridge, rescheduled for March 28th (I'm going to write it big on the kitchen wall).

In the meantime I'm still on the 2ww -- day 7 today.  I've had a million things going on that I haven't paid much attention to it (sanity coping mechanism??). I never did get my hopes up, but of course I'm hoping for a positive outcome. 

I'm in such a dire need for a holiday. If the IUI didn't take, instead of rushing right in another one next month (can't make the decision for another IVF until I have the conference call), I just might finally pack up my bags and head home for a couple of weeks (in today's context, home isn't here     ) 

Such is life ---- 

love,
mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Mayve, all the bset hun on your 2ww, sound like you're coping well   

Sarah  

No results yet, phoned the doc last week and he said he'd call when they came back, been 5 weeks now....eek, taking no news as good news but it's always meant bad news before....wot am I gonna do if he calls and tells me I can *never * have my own babies

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

Oh dear we are all a bit down in the dumps aren´t we.....
Well because of the terrible strain of ivf i have decided not to go ahead with another cycle yet until i have had more tests and had a chat with CARE. i have just got myself back in the land of the living and like it here....so my dh is chuffed to bits we are going to try naturally for 6 months or so, he is on all the vitamins ect to try and improve his little ones. I am just being healthy apart from the odd drink and trying to get in tip top condition.

Feel alot better for this desicion, it would´ve been to stressful with my sis over, i would´ve tested on her 2nd to last night here, i did that on her hol last year and it was bad luck so i am taking it as an omen!

Mayve when do you test? Are you being good? apart from the graffiti on the kitchen wall....
Kay, i can´t believe that you have had no re****s yet, do they know what stress we go through just waiting and waiting...

Well good luck to you both.
Love Sarah
xxx


----------



## mayve

Sarah - it is best to take the time and continue tx when you are totally feeling up to it and have all testing out of the way. Digging and digging further in the testing realm I was just told that I have the MTHFR gene mutation (can be treated with massive doses of vitamin Bs). Does the Spanish NHS fund for the most part the tests?? (I hope).  
In the meantime if you and DH both take your vitamins that is an important step in preping your bodies. 

DH is taking: arginine (for good qty and qlty swimmers), folic acid, E, selenium, C, magnisium, zinc, and a multi

I took just handfuls of everything. 

Did you ever find the sperm meets egg link 

Kay -- the wait must be making you crazed! I don't think that there are many chromosome alterations that would mean that you can't have a baby of your own. If they find something odd then chances are it can be checked for with all the new testing available. Don't freak until you have the results in hand. 

I'm to test on Tuesday, but I think I won't buy the hpt until Wednesday if AF doesn't show up. 

I'm not sure what is going on in my body --- I'm as bloated as a balloon but that's it. We'll see.....

The cleaning lady  brought me the baby bonnet that I keep in my pillowcase and said "I found this" -- wanting to know what to do with it. I just very nonchalantly asked her to put it back. Surely she must think I'm weird. Oh well- frankly I don't care what she thinks.  

DH went to the office this morning     but promised he would finish in time for the Italy-Ireland rugby match this afternoon (DH is an ex-player). He wants to see the game in an Irish bar ... on St. Patrick's day... and root for Italy. Hope he remembers some of his moves! 

Well girls --- off to hang the wash. Do they have clothes dryers (that work well) in Spain They are just coming on the market here and cost a fortune (over Euro 1000) and I've heard that they don't work well because they aren't gas-forced air.
I don't know... they've had clothes dryers in the US since the 70's. I can't figure out why in Italy they have to be considered a luxury item. 

Have a great weekend!

mayve


----------



## mayve

well... the fat lady sang - BFN for me. 

I felt so much better this past month having tx - made me feel like I was possibly accomplishing something. Now we have the huge dilemma of where next. USA is still tops the list but upon further reading, their tx with CGH testing requries a "staggered IVF" meaning EC in one cycle and FET in another -- protocol freezing of all embryos in order to CGH test at day 5. The thought of spending for two trips and the wait in between EC and ET (their site didn't mention if they do ET the following month or not) and overall patience required on my end is nervewrecking for me. I need results and at a snap of the fingers (yes, I know, not how it works). The other clinic is the American Hospital in Istanbul  who would happily do an IVF with or without PGD next month on the long protocol (sniffing later this month). If we do the US we could sneak in another IUI this month (would need to start stimming today!). I am at a total loss of what to do. 

help-
mayve


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Mayve,

Sorry to hear your news, I was thinking of the US but was actually put off by my clinic in Spain, she recommened i go to either Valencia or if i really want to go back to my roots then the UK.
I know it´s really irratating but it is the way i keep thinking at the moment just to keep me going, it only takes one egg and one sperm.  Personnally for me the US is to much of a faff, my dh gets stressed out just travelling on holiday delays ect...so i certainly don´t want to go through all that twice and try and stay calm. And the expense as well, the trip alone will be expensive, i know we are all looking for a little hope but i would try somewhere a little closer to home.
I am just chilling and enjoying life at the mo, i need to phone CARE today to get my appointment, but i think it´ll be June or something, popular man i think. I can´t wait to see him but maybe i am holding just a little too much on him..but i just got a feeling when i read something on him and you do need to feel relaxed don´t you. The good thing is that my mum only lives about 40 mins away too.

Anyway whats all this about no dryers in Italy?? You so need to move......
By the way we are doing the sperm meets egg thing, my dh is chuffed to bits, but already it has gone wrong because my day 8 is Sunday and he is away!!!!!

Any way off out so i´ll try and log on again later.

Sorry again Mayve.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Aw Mayve, I'm really sorry hun    

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Hey guys --

I'm outta here ... heading of to the US on Friday for a 2 week trip. I need to get away and have a change of scenery and what better place than in the comfort of Mom's house. I'm looking forward to my annual stockpiling of American products and shoes (and here I am in the land of shoes ---go figure). And yes, I will finally buy a new pc!!! (god bless the high exchange of the Euro)

I've basically booked with the American Hospital in Istanbul for IVF in April/May and will start sniffing on Easter. My conference call with SIRM is still on (uhhh.. if I don't get stuck on the subway at the hour of the call). Very interesting are the transcripts from the SIRM live chats ... if you guys have some time, check them out. Not the gospel, but I like their belief (proof??) that any embryo which doesn't make it to 5 day blast wouldn't have been viable in the first place. Good reading if you have the time. 

Kay -- still no results yet well... if Spain is anything like Italy -- hang on for the long run. 

Sarah - do read the SIRM transcripts ---  Care is working closely with them and  I think they are on the same page in their tx. 

Girls --- hang on to the fort in my absence and talk to you soon! (what am I saying---- of course I'll be on everyday FF has been my life line for the past few months). 

ciao! 
mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Have a safe trip Mayve  

Kay xxx


----------



## Laroussi

Just a quickie, rushing about like a mad woman these days.

Hi to everyone.

So so sorry to hear your news mayve, sending you big hugs and lots of positive vibes for your trip to the US. Hope everything works out for you this time.

loads of love
nicky


----------



## Spaykay

coo, we've been quiet lately. How is everyone? I got the all clear on my karyotype results and am now awaiting thumbs up for pgd...don't know when we'll get that call, my doc is finding the best route for us.

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Hi gals -

I'm still on my US vacation hence the silence on my end.

Kay -- great news on your karyotype! hope your doctor can suggest the best route for the next tx (PGD is a great option).

Nicky -- how are you doing?? are you having lovely warm weather in Athens?

Sarah are you still around? Is your sister in town for Easter?

Short note but I had the conference call with SIRM and they will have the CGH available in St. Louis starting July but maybe earlier in either Las Vegas or New York. Honestly, I don't think that LV is a sound or healthy place to be for a 20+ day sojourn -- I mean, really, the place is named "sin city". 20 odd days in NYC would be great but could do some serious damage to the pocketbook. And above all, the CGH requires ET in a separate (and medicated) cycle, so we are talking about 2 trips. I think that it is the last resort kind of tx and thankfully, we aren't there (and hope never to be). All said, we will be doing tx in Turkey next month. I still haven't confirmed 100% with the hospital but have the meds in my fridge in Italy and am planning on leaving the 16th.  

It is nice to be home and spend the time with my family and friends and whenever I come back I wonder why it was that I left in the first place. Then again, I was 22.. what did I know then?? Do you guys ever feel that way??

baci 
mayve


----------



## cheekychops

HI Mayve,

Glad to hear that you are enjoying yourself...good for you.

I know what you mean about the 2 trips to the US, that´s what concerned me, i think it would just be too stressful for me to arrange with work ect.... and the cost of course, at least with the UK i can stay at my mums and double bonus i get to see everyone.
My mum was telling me that a girl i went to school with has has 8 IVF all BFN and never been pregnant, she is trying Barcelona apperently.
Then i was sitting in my local the other night and a women that i know a little came up and started talking, she asked if we have kids, i say no, she says, oh don´t leave it too late you may have problems!!!!! It turns out that she miscarried at 5 months had 2 kids with IVF then went on to get pregnant again and gave birth at 7 months on the kitchen floor to a still born and went a bit doolally, and can´t have any more kids now. It just shows you never know how many of us there is out there......

Sorry i´ve not been on, i´ve logged on and then thought...what can i write...I have been quite uninteresting really, i´ve been taking it easy and just enjoying myself really. My husband is enjoying himself every cycle for a few days since Mayve recommended the Sperm meets egg... 
So this is the second month of it, who knows, at least it means i get lots of early nights after my ovulation!!!It´s a no wonder we´ve not got kids really, between the dogs on the bed and my husband working days and me working nights then been shattered when i come in, we never get the chance to try.

My sister is not over till May, i got it mixed up, really looking forward to that.

Kay- Glad to hear that your results are good, but i don´t know about you, i always want something to be wrong and then we can blame the fact that we have no kids on something and go about putting it right... never happy with the outcome are we.

Nicky- Hope all is well in Athens. we had a terrible thunder storm at the weekend and still abit cloudy and chilly at times now, but still better than the UK....

Sorry to ramble. Hope i´ve not bored you all.

Love Sarah
xx


----------



## Laroussi

Hi girls

Glad to hear everyone in good spirits, I've had a bit of a rough time but finally got through it and looking forward to a new start.

Basically, I'd been finding it hard living in an apartment building inhabited by old Greek busy-bodies. Been here 8 years and at first it was great, but ever since the twins arrived we've had problems - seems this nation of child lovers dont really like the bilighters on their doorstep. Complaints about crying at night, about me leaving the double buggy in the foyer (cant get it in the bloody lift!), about bubs throwing toys on the floor during siesta time, the list is endless...

It's really been getting me down, I dont want to be a troublemaker but have ended up falling out with everyone. So, we've been househunting (we rent) and have now signed contracts on a lovely little place in its own grounds and I am soooooo excited you wouldn't believe. Already got a trip to IKEA planned (it only opened here a few months ago so still a novelty!!)

Mayve, I know what you mean - had my parents here for babies first birthday and I know they wish I'd move back to the UK. Was toying with the idea but still hate the thought of starting all over again back in Britain, hope this new move will put an end to bad feelings. Good luck in Turkey - beautiful country, you been before?

Kay - call me stupid but i have  no idea what a karyotype is or pgd!!! 

Sarah - being uninteresting is good sometimes! Just you enjoy it, keep having fun and who knows!

Better dash, I'm off to measure up for new curtains.

Love Nicky
xx


----------



## MADDEN71

Hi Girls,
just wanted to say hi I'm Claire and I'm a Glasgow girl living in the UAE, for the last 14years. WE are in Abu dhabi and it looks like we will be here for a few years yet!!! Have been trying tcc for about 2.5yrs. After a few hiccups, 3 d n  c , lap dye test came back with blocked f tubes, hyperplasia, and high prolactin levels, am now on my 2nd month of clomid! Feeling a bit isolated as my closest girlfriends are all preggers or just had babies, so don't really want to talk to them in depth about how ****ty i feel1 Or how much i want to be a mum, never though i would find myself saying that but oh i want it so much!So instead totally spoil the cat and the street cats much to tigger disgust! i keep laughing with my husband that we need to have a baby asap, as the cat stand me cuddling her anymore!!! Anyway i would love to be in touch with some of you girls, I'm still new at this and don't quite know what I'm doing as its all a wee bit complicated for me, but will work it out! 
Take care love Claire


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Claire,

I know how you feel about not wanting to talk to others, another reason i don´t like talking to people is that i don´t want them to feel sorry for me, well i do, but not too much!!!! and i don´t want my family to know how i really feel because i don´t want them to worry about me.

I never thought having kids would be so bloody difficult.

There are some really good people on here and it´s a great place to either have a good moan or get advice.
I am resting at the mo because i can´t handle any more treatment, i live in Spain but am going back to the UK for more tests in May. I am not that confident with the treatment i have rec´d here so am now looking else where.
Well, welcome to the site.

Going to get some sun bathing done now because we have had rain for the last week.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Laroussi

Hey there fellow scot! (well I'm an honarary one really - grew up in Aberdeen)

Hows life in UAE? We have satellite tv and pick up the mbc channels, dubai one, etc - great stuff! All that american daytime tv to keep me somewhat sane! Must admit am totally into 'Lost' now on MBCAction, probably the last person on the planet to watch it but totally hooked. 

Do you speak Arabic? My dh is Moroccan and of course speaks arabic. I tried lessons but WAY too hard! Just mastered Greek, cant handle Arabic too - got high expectations that my kids will manage 3 languages tho!

How's everyone else doing? Bit quiet on this thread these days. How did you all spend the Easter break? Greek Orthodox Easter is just crazy traditions, shed loads of food and religion, religion, religion - not my thing but you have to get involved dont you? (When in Rome and all that!)

Anyway I'm up to my eyes in packing boxes so better get back to it. 

Welcome once again Claire - FF really is a lifesaver and Sarah's right, the people you meet on here are all one in a million - wishing you loads of luck.

Nicky


----------



## mayve

hi guys --

I'm here... and there. Got back from my US trip and smuggled in a new pc  , but got busted with the special wheat-free soy sauce    and have been running ragged to prepare for my next trip.

I'm leaving for Istanbul on Wednesday for my 1st IVF since the m/c and will have my first appt on Friday. AF is running late and I hope she gets around for her "debut" at soonest! I'm rather freaked about being away from DH so long (the man cannot fix himself a meal to safe his life! and his mother is anorexic so won't be preparing those trays of lasagna for him!!) I thought the US trip was long, but this is about double. 

Although I'll be with family (my very cool aunt lives there) I've also stalked the Turkey tx thread so will be meeting up with some other girls doing tx.  

Sarah -- I know what you mean about not wanting family to know/worry. I rarely spoke of anything with my family when we were face to face, it was much easier over the phone. I logged on FF when I was at their house and almost fear that they now know how to find me here and could then see some of my posts -- which I'd rather them not. My sister asked me a few times how many children we would "go for" ... uhhhh... without replying too *****ily ... I said one would be more than enough. I guess she doesn't get it, or isn't able to -- simply because she's never been in the same situation (although she did have to terminate a pg due to a trisomy at 18 weeks). 

Laroussi -- complimenti!!!! or "very well done!" you've mastered greek  WOW! hey, if you've done greek, arabic is bound to roll right out! Great for your kids to have 3 difficult languages as their first languages! What an opportunity for them. Ahhh... go tell those nosey Greek women weird stories of whatever ... like a story that will shock them to shut up.  

Hi Claire and welcome! Are you being followed by a UAE doctor?? are there any good clinics there?? did you get your tubes open?? 
I hear you on the cat thing. Just look at my pic. Jake disappeared 10 days before my wedding (which pretty much shot to shi* the wedding festivities ... I didn't want to even go on my honeymoon thinking that he would return to a shuttered home) and now we have Sam who is a total mamma's boy (how appropriate for an Italian male creature   ). He is all for the cuddling but when I notice that I speak to him and refer to myself as "mommy" I'm just around the corner from being institutionalized! 

Kay -- hun -- hope your investigations are going well. If you want to know of tests to take or not, just holler. Chances are I've done them. 

Off to bed, my friends....

catch up with you all from Turkey!

love,
mayve


----------



## slinkyfish

Hi,
Started posting on this site a while back but didn't keep it up, sorry. Traumatic few weeks in Shanghai.... just been diagnosed with PCOS and Anenomyosis , just to add to our problems. On top of all that I'm awaiting the result of an endometrial biopsy which was done "just in case I have cancerous cells". We were ttc naturally, but that is out of the question now as I've had to start Marvelon to combat the PCOS! I keep telling myself how lucky we are to have a beautiful little girl, but I just feel sad for her- she's desperate for a little brother or sister and that may never happen now. We are going to try ICSI again when we got back to the UK next year (wont have it in China as health care is pants, apart from in HK which would be a trek with a 4 year old in tow!) but I'm worried that we've missed our opportunity, as I will be 37 when we get back home. 
I'm now on a health kick as I want to loose 2 stone to try and ease my symptoms. This hasn't been helped by the fact that my friends are visiting from the UK and have brought me out a huge stash of Dairy Milk Chocolate and Maltesers! I'm stuffed before I even start!  
On the plus side we are having a great time out here. Luckily I have a very supportive husband, good friends and my little one is very happy and settled. I still miss my family and friends back home though, especially at the moment. Will now go back and have a read of the thread and catch up with what's been going on. Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment. Apologies for the doom and gloom, I'm not usually such a miserable old trout!!


----------



## mayve

Girls? Anyone out there?

Sarah, Kay, Nicky, Claire -- anyone?? 

Slinkyfish --  I hope that your biopsy results come back clear. How scary to have to think of a bad result on top of the PCOS and everything else. 

I'm here in Istanbul on day 3 of stimming. Tomorrow I'm in for a scan. I knew that cycling away from home would be difficult (although my aunt lives here, so I am in a home and with family which is why I chose here over Spain or anywhere else) but didn't realize how much I really need DH's support -- really not the same by phone. I'm very anxious to get to ET and get back to the comfort of my own house. Maybe the only upside is that I have that "I'm on vacation" attitude, which will hopefully be the recipe for success! 

Hope you all are doing well. 

love,
mayve


----------



## cheekychops

Hi,

The other day i typed a big long mail, but it has not shown up....bugger... wish my periods would not show up and depress me every month...
Any way not much going on here, trying to pretend that i am not really trying NATURALLY to get pregnant, what a joke that is...
Sorry guys feeling a bit negative the last few days, every one around me is pregnant ect....
Off to UK on 20th for appointment with DR Naduke so looking forward to that just trying to think of questions to ask, all i can think of is; Why am i not pregnant and how long till i will be??

Any way, what are you all up to?
Mayve how is the cycle going??

Take care 
Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Gawd - Forgot I was posting on here   sorry guys. Didn't mean to abandon you all! Well, I have my Ec for PGD on Friday...that's how long I haven't written for! Such an air head. Promise to be on here more! 

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Hey Kay, I didn't know that you were cycling now. Best of well-wishes on your EC and PGD!!! Your karyotypes came back ok, no? You're PGD'ing just to weed out any funky chromosome issues?? 

I had EC yesterday and of 8 eggs, 5 fertilized with ICSI. If all goes well, they'll PGD them on Thursday for ET on Saturday. I am terrified, of course, that there will be nothing left by then. I've been away now for over 3 weeks and cannot wait to get back home (my flight back is next tuesday). We decided to PGD just to get a better chance.

Sarah --- try not to let the IF funk get you down. Just try to look at this inbetween tx time to enjoy all that you wouldn't be doing if pg (wine and gorgonzola always comes to my mind... and unfortunately, not much else). It's a cra**y situation and I don't know how to pretend that it doesn't eat at you. You be tx'ing soon before you know it. Read up on some of the investigations and immunology threads before your appt, at least you can compile some info. 

I was put on Predisolone (sp?) steriod for 5 days and idiot me didn't even ask why (bad communication issues here, so will ask the doc at ET).

Hello to anyone else still checking in on this thread ... sure, not much excitement going on, but hope to bore you all thoroughly with morning sickness details at soonest. 

love,
mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Hey Mayve, lucky you getting ET this month. Mine'll be fozen for PGD so put in another month, I guess, I didn't actually ask   Yeh, my karyotpye was fine. If after this PGD we have no luck (Doc has given us a 1-2% chance off success) then it'll be onto donor eggs for me.

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

I'm a bit dim Mayve, mine will be transfered if I have any left on Wednesday. We'll be on th 2ww together! Good luck with ET tomorrow hun. Have you heard the results yet?

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

I really am dim coz ET will be on Tues! derrrrr  

kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Got 7 embies, can't believe it, that's the most ever!!!!
Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

Hi All,
Sorry not been on much, in the UK at the mo trying a different clinic.
How is everyone doing??
Well done Kay on your embies.have you had ET?
What are you up to Mayve?

Well just found out that i have a low reading of Protien S, although the test was done in Sept 06, i have just been to CARE and they have checked my results from a different clini and spotted it straight away!!! So hopefully this might make some difference, has anyone else experienced this?

I am going back tomorrow cause they have managed to squeeze me in for the Chicago Blood Tests, (we had to bribe them with some choclates) at least it'll save me flying over again next week.
Off for a curry now with my family.
Take care all.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Hi Sarah - I'm on the 2ww, waiting to test on SUnday EEKkk - expecting the worst

Hi Mayve - I'm sorry about your BFN hunny, hope you're feeling okay xxx

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

AF came, donor eggs for me!

Kay xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kay

so very sorry honey    

thinking of you and dh sending lots of    

Love Emxx


----------



## mayve

Oh Kay       

I'm so sorry to read your news. 

I wish I had the answers as to why it just simply can't seem to work for some of us. 

 mayve


----------



## cheekychops

hi kAY AND mAYVE,

So very sorry for your news, what now for Mayve??
Kay, have you looked in to Egg donor yet, where will you do it ect.....

Sorry yet again.
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Sarah - I will do it hear in Madrid hun. My doc is talking to us on Wed about it. I'll let you know when I know more.

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Hi Sarah --

I honestly don't know what to do next. Having found out that we produce embryos with chromosome problems leaves me at a total loss. I actually have 5 eggs here in Italy on ice and will try to send them to Turkey (once again, can't do it here) for chromosome testing on them and will then toss in some sperm to see what sort of chromosome issues they might have. Is it possible that between a couple there isn't the right "mix" ? Is that the real explanation for "unexplained IF"? 

I can almost see it now, me having to break in to the clinic at night to steal my eggs and run over the border with them. My god, if they were to say that gnawing on table legs would get me pg I'd do that too. 

What is the deal with your S protein? Is it something that can be combatted with drugs? Is it immune or clotting? 

Kay --- I really admire how you have immediately taken the stand to go donor the day of your BFN. Good for you, hunny! Take charge and do it!!!!! And then try to convince me  


Guys --- I'm just about scraping bottom in these days. The darkness and depression is closing in on me and frankly, I don't give a rat's a**. I know, I need to pull myself together, but I think I have to hit bottom before coming up. Unless, of course, like my aunt once said, I should be like a carp and then I'll just spend my days feeding on the bottom.....  

Well, guess it might be on to Zoloft for me! 

me


----------



## Spaykay

Mayve - my feelings are that what I really want is to bring up a child. In the long run it's because I want to love and nuture them, not coz I want to have someone who looks like me on this planet. I really just want to reach the end of my journey and find this child that will give me so much joy. If it be through Donor Egg or adoption then so be it...whatever option I have to eventually follow, they will bring me the greatest happiness in the world, and I hope to give that back to them too.

Does that make sense? I don't really have much choice so am going to aim for my target...a happy family with child!

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Kay --

It makes a ton of sense. And I totally understand what you are saying. DH and I always wanted to adopt, not in lieu of our own child, but in addition to. I guess we never previously thought that maybe adoption (or donor) will be our only possible route.... 

You know,  I just want to be a Mommy too. I just really think that my family would have "issues" with the donor event. I don't know, do people tell their immediate families

We've been discussing donor eggs and DH is now saying that if it is not mine then not his either so maybe only adoption but I've been seeing that the time it takes can be years! (I was looking at India and they speak of a 2 year wait!). DE sounds much easier.

I still am unsure where to turn next.

Let us know how your appt goes tomorrow.

hugs,
mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Mayve - I would adopt too, but DH really wants to try DE. WE are only going to tell my mum and dad and my brother and his fiance. DH is not going to tell his family as they would not understand. My mum is more up for DE than me as she believes that it makes a difference to have the child from birth, if possible. As for my brother, he has friends who've had children thtough donors, so I know he's up for it. He doesn't know yet though, only if we're successful.

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

Hi,

Kay- I am totally with you about DE, i think for the women it would feel quite normal because it is growing inside you, if it was DH´s sperm then that would be great, i think the feelings may change for the man if there sperm wasn´t used..who knows...

I´m up for anything......

Mayve- Have you not thought of testing for immune problems.... i am been tested at the mo and one of the tests tests if mine and DH chromosones are compatible and they said that there is a way round this, i can find out more for you if you like... if you give me as much detail as poss.

Oh and by the way, i´ve tried knawing the table leg whilst on IVF it doesn´t work........

I went through a really bad time last year, i just wanted to sleep and not wake up, just cried all the time and was a total nightmare, i just felt dead inside, but you will bounce back, you just have to really focus and what is good in your life and i mean focus, it´s not easy because it is easier to let it get you down, but you sound a lot stronger than that so come on Mayve be a whale not a carp and rise above to the top to get some air back in those lungs..

I know i am waffling on but i hate to think of you feeling as i did, because it is so cr*p.

Right must go, of to pick some paint and curtains, sick of waiting for a baby to come to deck out the spare room as a nursery, so i´m just going to get it decorated how i want it. Shopping waits for no women!!!

Take care all.
Love
Sarah
xxxxx (xxxx) extra kisses to cheer Mayve up.


----------



## Laroussi

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been very sociable these days - up to my eyes in it with unpacking boxes and adjusting to my new house. Twins trying their hardest to help but only succeeding in winding me up further.

Anyway - this isn't the time or place for my witterings on, just popped in really to give big hugs to you all. Haven't had a chance to catch up on all your news but big kisses to Mayve and Kay (so sorry to hear your news), and not forgetting sarah - hugs to you too.

Will be back in again once I've straightened things out and can find the computer (on hubbys laptop now).

Take care everyone
Nicky


----------



## Spaykay

[fly]WARNING ....ME POST![/fly]

Wel - doc says...6 of our embies had a least 2 dodgy looking chromosomes  ....he really though we'd get pg as our 1 embie looked luvley .... he's on the hunt for a donor....what's my blood group...urrrrrrrmmmm, I dunno, lucky he's got it somewhere  .....we will begin cycle in Spetember probably for October ET! WOW! Then I cried and felt sick  oh, and my endimetrium looks better than ever!

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Hey  Kay -- I don't get it though, if the other 4 were ok chromosome-wise, then why did they only put back one Did the other 3 have arrested development? Can't tell from your signature --- but are you unexplained Wow -- that would be great if you could start up tx right after summer. 


Sarah --  thanks for the extra hugs --- so need them. Yes, that it exactly what I'm feeling. And maybe I've mentioned it before, but I am not working (was supposed to be going on 7th month now) and DH is now working in Milan so looks like we'll be transfering there soon so I have NO project other than tx and it freaking blows my mind that I have no control whatsoever to change the outcome! 

very interested to know what test can check for DH/DW incompatibility. I have done the entire series of tests (LAC, ANA, RA, C3, C4, Protein, Factor V Leiden etc.) the only tests (at least those that I know of) that I haven't done is the NK cells. That and the AMH / DHEA which I just learned about (anti-mullerian hormone, which is contraversial). What did come out recently which did NOT result as a positive blood test, but through an intestinal biospy is that I have this coeliac disease which makes gluten toxic for me (at the beginning stages of the illness) and I know that can cause problems with IF but I don't think it has anything whatsoever to do with the chromosome issue. DH has a very low sperm volume and a variocele (but high count, so I figure those swimmers are pushing and shoving each other around --- like Italians are so genetically apt to do   ) and no doctor seems to take into consideration that maybe the issue is with that. UGGGGHHH this is all so frustrating! Poor guy, last night I started him up again with the vitamin regiment. 

Good for you to get your 2nd bedroom done up as something you can use now!!! I asked DH if we should do the same (an office or something) but he shrugged it off. It is 3 years now that it has sat empty and it sucks. 

What can be done about your protein issue?? 

Hi Nicky --- you need some spare time?? I'll happily give you some of mine  
I bet the weather in Athens is LOVELY! 


 mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Oooo Mayve  - you've confused me!   Nah, DH has low morphology, I had naff eggs and wobly endometrium (that isn't really a prob), 4 embies weren't okay....I meant that all 6 other embies had at least 2 bad chromosomes...so all other embies were naff! Does that make sense now? I know...after summer is great, can't wait!

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry to gate-crash - AGAIN! - But wondered if there's anyone on this thread living in Hong Kong?

Spaykay - just read about your BFN - so sorry..

Mayve - just quickly read that you are having a rough time of it too - this IVF lark is so, so tough - my heart goes out to you ..

Haven't read many posts ..sorry..

Is there a list somewhere of where everyone is? I am supposed to be moving out to HK in August, MAY do another DE cycle in the Czech Republic JUST before we go but not sure if it's total madness or not!    

Good luck to you all

Rsmum X


----------



## Spaykay

RSMUM - you're not gatecrashing - the more the merrier! Hope your decision isn't too difficult.  deciding.

Kay xxx


----------



## sharon919

Hi Girls
May I join in?

I am from Bedford in the UK and now living in Egypt.............on day 13 of the 2ww and this is the 3rd round for my beloved and I...........trying to feel positive and only found the FF site today!!!


----------



## cheekychops

HI,

Welcome all new comers.

I hope you are all feeling better than me today... I am having a right off day, rang the clinic for results of Chicago tests and when they said they couldn´t tell me over the phone and i have to wait untill my appointment in the middle of July, i burst in to tears, i think i´ve just had enough. My DH has been and is still working so hard starting a new company for the last year, my best friend moved back to the UK in February and i feel very alone, it´s just hitting me now, because i don´t want everyone to know and although my mum is here, i just feel that she can´t cope with it, i can´t even have a good cry because i have workmen in the house!!!!! so i am sobbing quietly... God i hate all this so much, i am normally such a strong person and i just feel that it is eating away at me all the time and my marraige, i am starting to think all sorts of things that i daren´t even write...

Sorry to be down in the dumps everyone.


Sarah
xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sarah - that is just ridiculous! I can't believe they won't give your results over the phone - well, actually I can, sadly...I'm not sure where you are but I'm assuming you are going to have to travel to Chicago for your appointment - and how can you possibly wait that long? That is crazy! Sorry, I'm not being much help - just ranting with you. Is there no way you could possibly tell your mum? It would be wonderful if she could help you in some way. You sound so alone, I am so sorry hun - just sending you a   and hope that helps a little.

Sharon - how are you doing? Thinking of you - so glad you found us - FF is FAB! Sending you lots of    - not sure when you are testing..

As for me, procrastinating as usual - better get off and find out about vaccinations etc..

All the best

Rsmum X


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Rsmum,

I am with CARE Nottingham and they said that they used to tell people on the phone and some one complained about the info given and that they weren´t medically trained enopugh, so now hey no longer give them out. so have to fly to UK in Spain.
My mum just get so upset, i just hope i know that feeling one day.
I must say that you have so much will power with all the IVF you have been through, you deserve a medal....

Thanks for the hugs.

Sarahxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ha! I see..now I understand - well, at least you don't have to travel to Chicago then!  Yes, knwo what you mean about your mum, mine was saying to me the other day " now, which hospital was it we were in when..? " and I felt soo bad ..so sad ofr her that she's had to go through all this with me..

I wonder if there is anyway you could get the results faxed to you or something? Mind you I remember now when I was talking to them about the immune stuff they were saying you had to meet with them to go through the results..hmm..

Thanks for the kind comments..I don't feel very strong right now but am slowly getting there again....looking at trying again In August but a bit worried as that is when I am going to be moving. Also looking at adopting abroad if the next IVF fails..maybe I am mad, who knows?I like to say " determined " !ha!

Hang in there and best of luck

Rsmum X


----------



## cheekychops

I´ll just have to wait it out.... 
Where are you thinking of adopting from?
I´m getting really bad, my dad said that he´s sorry it´s not something that he can fix and if he could buy one for me he would(all figuritively speaking) and i thought to myself if it was left to me, i would buy one if available!!!!! But my dh would go crazy, against the law ect.... But it does drive you to drastic measures doesn´t it. 

Can you not change your date of moving house, that is stressful enough isn´t?  I am only having mine painted and today i have had to just say, right enough is enough, i want to leave it for a while cause i cant cope with you in the house..i think they thought..oh my god crazy women with a half painted house!!!!

ny way off to work now, but thanks for the chat.

Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Sarah?? did I note a name change   How about getting CARE to send your test results to your Spanish clinic -- tell CARE that they need to see them in order to review the tx you did with them. Or maybe try calling Millenova yourself. 

RSMUM -- you sound like you have a lot on your plate. I suppose though sneaking in another tx before moving to the other side of the earth sounds right. 

Sharon -- welcome to FF! I found the site too when I was on the 2ww last year -- a great find, I must say. Sending you lots of            (positive, lucky orange vibes) for your test date! Do let us know! 

Kay --- I see you've been a pioneer on another thread for DE -- good for you girl! Definitely a great idea for the starter-uppers on this path. I admit, I've been lurking a bit. 


As for me --- well, raining in sunny Italy every day on and off for about 3 weeks, so when I am not hunking inside to stay dry I'm out mowing the lawn (boy is that grass growing fast!). 

Still haven't a clue of what to do next with tx. 

 mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Hi guys...sorry not been around...we need some good news to cheer us all up soon don't we!

Yes Mayve...I've been dragging loadsa people to the new DE thread   lots of us around unfortunatlely. What's your next move hun?

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi ex-pats! 

Just wanted to say It's confirmed! I'll definitely be joining you properly on this thread in August.

I have hatched a mad plan to do one last DE cycle before we go out there, literally JUST before we go out there.. 

So, on top of the usual craziness before moving abroad I can just add the madness of tx..yes, I know it's nuts but I HAVE to try again..and if it fails we are going to go straight to the social services and start the adoption process..

wish me luck - please! I'm going to need it........ 

RSmum X


----------



## Spaykay

RSmum.....











Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

AAHH Kay - Thanks!


----------



## cheekychops

Yes Good luck


I have finally some good news.... I think anyway, I have had the results of my blood tests and it has come back that my NK killer cells are far to active and it seems that when the embryo is put back in my body my cells attack it and kill it!!!! Which would make a lot of sense, so i am to take Humiria i think it´s called and 3 other things when i start the next cycle, i have to wait 2 months for the stuff to work and then have another test to see if it has worked, so fingers crossed. We are also going to look in to Adoption just to take the pressure off a little because i have been very depressed just lately which is why i have not been on the site.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Take care
Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Glad to see you back, Sarah. 

Very good to hear that they did find something awry that could explain why you can't keep the embryo. Certainly not a good problem to have but at least they have pinpointed the cause and have a potential remedy. 

Is it something you can try also while ttc naturally? Can you do this all in Spain? 

Hear you on the depression end ... but now I'm on my natural 2ww which always puts me in a better mood, just to have the carpet ripped out when AF arrives. Well, guess 2 weeks out of the month of   is better than nothing. 

RSMUM -- if you're officially joining this thread in Aug does that mean that you are now cycling?? Wishing you loads of   !

I have a conference call set up with a US clinic and I am hoping that I can get there Sept / Oct. Funny how 7 months ago I was clammoring to get right back on txing but after the 2 let downs since I almost feel better knowing I'll do it than actually doing it --- if that makes any sense. 

TGIF! (that'd be thank god it's Friday -- apparently not a term used much by the Brits   )

mayve x


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Mayve,

Thanks, i have to go back to the UK nearer the time for scans and ec and et but other than that can do it all here, but it is not so bad anyway to go back to UK because my family are quite local to the clinic.

Glad to hear that you are well, i know what you mean about "I almost feel better knowing I'll do it than actually doing it " it does make sense.

I am near the end i think of my depression but it is still not over, i do not feel like me at all, and it has put a lot of distance between my DH and I, something i am struggling with to get back.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Spaykay

I keep loosing this thread - sorry - I'm still waiting for donor eggs at the mo.

Mayve - how's the natural 2ww going?

Sarah - great news about your results - I'm goona question my doc about immunity...although it'd only be another thing on top of naff eggs

RSMUM - how's the tx gone/going?

Sharon - Howz things going?

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya all!

Thanks for asking after me, thigns have gone completely mad sicne I last posted!

It looks like I'm not going to be an ex-pat again after all!

FINALLY things are settling down - sort of  - we are NOT going to live in Hong Kong after all ( flights booked, house and school found, vaccinations done ( my poor DD! It was very traumatic for her ).

DH has accepted a job offer in London and will be moving back in Sept. So we'll see each other at weekends. I'm so pleased I'm not going, even though I feel sad for DD as she'll be missing out on a fantastic adventure ( and I'd got my head around it all too really ). At least this next tx is going to be less traumatic - no terrifyingly long-haul flight straight after ET ( IF we get that far ! )....

So, here I go again...down-reg injection done, just waiting for AF until I start the " zippy " pills. I am REALLY scared this time! I was so close and then to have it all snatched away like that... I'll be back off to the Czech republic some time in August all being well..but this time with only a short flight home.

Sarah - sorry to hear you are having such a rough time of it - I so hope things start looking up for you soon.LOVE the new name by the way! Good luck with all the meds - I haven't done Humera but am on steroids, Heparin, baby Aspirin and Progesterone injections. We're also looking at adoption but of course things have changed now - we were reseaching adopting from HK whilst being residents there. Can you adopt locally where you are living now?

Mayve - How are things with you? How's Italy? I used to live in Rome and miss it sooo much.

Kay - Hope your wait isn't too long.

Hi to everyone else..I hope you don't mind me posting - feel like a real fraud as I think I first looked at this thread back in May last year when I thought I was going to have to move to Dubai or Zurich! As my Dh said today " at least life's not boring!" Ha!!

Love and luck to you all - may all your dreams come true.

Rsmum X


----------



## Spaykay

RSmum - know how yo ufeel, I thought I was off to Dubai several years ago, then it was Alicante, and now it looks like we stay in Madrid

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

How's life in Madrid? I would have been very happy to have moved to somewhere in Eurpoe - especially Italy or Spain..as I'm very scared of flying. Didn't fancy Dubai at all though! Not very good with the heat!


----------



## mayve

RSMUM -- glad to hear you're not going to HK afterall if you weren't really gung ho (is that a bad pun   ) to go anyhow. HK would be tough ... way too chaotic.  

Probably best for your tx too. At least you won't have to travel far and you won't be in the midst of moving house across the world! All good for a relaxing and       tx. 

Sorry though that you'll only see DH on the weekends. It's a tough one, but doable. 

Kay -- when do  you start? Definitely get a check on some of the immune issues because even with donor it is important that your body is in tip-top shape. 

Sarah / Kay -- do you "Spainards" do the August exodus? Italy vacates and it is the only time one can park without much hassle in the cities. We've still not planned on a trip and after having excluded zones where anti-malaria pills are suggested we've just about crossed out half the world. Almost thinking of coming to Spain... but don't want to be on a beach where there are bodies all on top of one another because of the crowds (which is how it gets here). 


And after that will officially start my house hunt in Milan.   Not at all excited by it. I was getting used to living here which was a big change from Florence, where I'd been for 12 years. At least Milan is closer to airports with cheap flights out. 

Why doesn't DH want to go to the US?!?!?!?! Still do not understand why not. 

My conference call is on the 31st with the US clinic and on Monday I pick up the very important blood tests (DQ Alpha and lympocite panel). I'm really curious to see the outcome. 

Hope you all are enjoying the weekend!

love,
mayve


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Mayve - yes, I am very relieved - but I was getting my head around going and DD was very excited..also I had planned to try to adopt from there if the tx fails -whcih would have been a LOT easier than trying from here..and I made a very good friend ( through this site!  ) who I was hoping to meet up with ..but all in all life is SO much easier now!  I have a freind who lives in Milan - we both used to lve in Rome - I miss it sooo much! Good luck with all your tests..

Kay - I did some recurrent miscarriage/implantation failure tests - came up positive on one so my doc upped my Heparin - well at least I got a BFP after that - one stage closer..just not close enough sadly..

Best of luck to you all...hope you don't mind me posting as I'm a bit of an imposter now eh?!


----------



## Spaykay

Mayve everyone leaves Madrid in August to head for the coast, it's like a ghost town

As for immune tests, I carried a baby up until 12 weeks when it's heart had stopped at 8 and my body did not reject that, and the doc says it's not an immune problem. Maybe they checked when they took a sample from my uterus lining? Anyway, don't want to think about it coz I need to be relaxed. If DE fails then I will ask him again.

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

[fly]I'VE GOT A DONOR!!!![/fly]


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just gatecrashing to say

WOOHOO    

fantastic news sweetie

Whats the next step now sweetie

wishing you the very best of luck
Em


----------



## RSMUM

GREAT NEWS!!!! SO SO EXCITING!


----------



## Spaykay

Thank you ladies.

Em - lovely to hear from you! We await her test results, I inject something (dunno what yet  ) on the 21st day of next cycle ... probably whilst on my hols. Then the go ahead is September EEEEEEK!

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

[fly] GREEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAT NEWS KAY!!!![/fly]

HIP HIP HURRRRRAAAAAAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Spaykay

Thank you Mayve  

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Hellloooohoooo...how is everyone....felt guilty coz I thought I'd forgotten you, but appears we've all forgotten each other.     Come baaaaack!

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hello - I'm stil here - although I'm not an ex-pat ( can I stay? as a gate-crasher, and ex-ex-pat? ).

I've had a pretty hairy few weeks, I got a BFP! Then thought I was MC'ing again, turns out my doctor made a mistake on my test results, luckily she had insisted on doing another blood test but I was convinced all was lost. ( I have posted the long, horrid story on other threads ). Had a scan and saw a strong heartbeat, then last night had another scare..so my mum has sent me back to bed - FOR EVER! Will make my next scan appointment today and just cross everything I get to that.So there's my news..

How's everyone else? Kay - are you still waiting to do your injection? How are you feeling?

Mayve - how are you doing hun?How's the house hunting?

Hope you are all well. 

Rsmum X


----------



## mayve

FANTASTIC NEWS RSMUM!!! 

A huge huge congrats on your BFP   

Yes, stay in bed and keep off your feet for as long as you can. Load yourself down with juicy gossip magazines and position a tv in the right place and stay in bed until the doctors tell you you can go about a normal routine. 

Is this a Reprofit baby?? 

Spaykay -- you're starting up soon, I think -- well tons of     for your tx!

love,
mayve


----------



## Spaykay

WOWEEEEE RSMUM you so deserve a BFP...follow your mum's advice!      

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ah thanks you two - I booked my next scan for next Friday  - it seems a lifetime away! After the MC in May and then the ups and downs of moving/not moving and then the "mad " tx in August PLUS the recent dramas I just soo wish for things to settle down just a bit so I can get my head together - I don't know whether I am coming or going at the moment. But at least I am here, home, with my family close by and DD happily back in her old school - sigh!

Mayv - did you move in the end? Oh yes, it is a Reprofit beanie - EC was on Stepan's birthday!  Thanks for the lovely advice - my mate said the same " only iron what you are leaving the house in ( if you really HAVE to leave the house ), and upstairs is for people who don't have SKY and a nice comfy settee! " made me    She has offered to bring me lunch - isn;t that a lovely idea - we are going to have a living room picnic!

Spakay - how are things going?

Thanks for all the support..I really appreciate it. 

XXXXXXX


----------



## Liss

I hope you don't mind me crashing your thread!  I'm on a couple of other threads but would like to join one with ladies in a similar position to me living away from home.  About to start IVF here in a couple of weeks time.  Start DR on 16/10 and have 1st blood test on 23/10.

I'm not strictly an expat as we haven't left UK for good, but we've been in Sydney for 4 yrs now due to DH's work (supposed to only be 2!).  We've just renewed our visas again so looks like we'll be here for a bit longer too!

Do you ladies live abroad permanently or are some of you posted abroad with work too?

Mayve - couldn't help but notice you live in Italy!  How fantastic!  Italy was one of our fave holiday destinations when were at home.  What's it actually like living in Italy? 

RSMum - I hope you don't mind me being v. presumptious and wishing you   on your BFP but its always great to read about happy endings! 

Thanks for reading and I hope you don't mind me dropping in!  

Good luck to everyone!

Liss xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Liss welcime and good luck. I live permanantly in SPain as am married to a Spaniard, handy as our egg donor will be Spanish! How are ya?

Hope everyone else is well. 

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

How're things going Kay? How are the meds? Have you started on the estrogen or are you on the patches? Not sure which clinic you are at..

best of luck anyway hun..thinking of you..

How's everyone else?

I have another scan today - should be 9 and a half weeks...really scared....couldn't sleep...DH dead excited..I'm quaking...wil post wehn we get back..

D X


----------



## lawsy

Hi ladies can I please join in? I am also living in Spain, so where is that gorg fish n chip shop?!!!!!!!

Just on first round of Clomid, cd23 now, hoping it works in the next few mths.

Wishing u all lots of luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Lawsy - yo ushould have a chippy in Malaga!

Welsome.

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Oops, and RSMUM best of luck hun!

I'll be taking progynova tablets when AF eventually comes! 31 days now grrrr...

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just to let you know it went really well today - beanie was jumping about - 9 weeks 5 days..

pretty sickly though so off to lie down and eat ginger biscuits..

wil post again soon

Rsmum X


----------



## Spaykay

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

YEAH RSMUM on a bouncy bean! 


Kay -- darn, I was giving away AF last month, sorry not to have given it to you. Now I'm on bcp back to back for forever until I decide on clinic. Hope you can start up tx soon!!!!

Lawsy -- best of wishes on your Clomid! 

Liss -- hope this tx is the perfect one for you! 

What's it like living in Italy?? .... hmmm.. if I were to say great place to visit but not to live is that not nice (the bureaucracy bites and work-wise not a place for a woman). But I've been here 15 years and only found DH 5 years ago, so I suppose I must like it well enough. Bonus though is the food, wine and geography. Can't beat it. 

mayve x


----------



## RSMUM

Funny - Mayve - I lived in Rome for 5 years and I'd say exactly the same - the bureaucracy is MAD! And it took a while to get used to the temprements and crazy driving etc.. and shops only opening for a few hours when they feel like it etc..But I LOVED it! The food is to die for, the attitude towards like so refreshing, the wine - yum!! OOH I miss it soo much!


----------



## mayve

RSMUM -- I'm living in the land of Barolo, Barbaresco and all those great Piemontese wines. As soon as bubba is born I'll send you up a bottle  

It's funny, but all my expat friends who are still here or who have returned home say the same thing about Italy --- so much to complain about but something keeps drawing them back or keeping them (me?) here


----------



## Spaykay

Thanx Mat¡yve - that's the problem though...I have started my tx and my donor is happily stimmy ready to give her eggs in 10 days...and my AF isn't even hear yet!  

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just to let you all know, all was ok at my 11 week scan today - although the woman was a grumpy old cow who wasn't in the slightest bit interested!

My mum was there and we were just SO relieved to see the heartbeat thumping away and two arms and two legs..PHEW!

Next scan is the nuchal which has been re-arranged for the 29th...seems like a lifetime away - am itching to tell DD now and to get over this scary scary time..

Kay - what's happening with you hun? Hope you are ok....

Sorry got to dash..

Hope you are all ok

Rsmum X


----------



## mayve

Rsmum - GREAT NEWS! 

thanks for keeping us posted! 

Kay? your news?

mayve x


----------



## Spaykay

Ooops, sorry   1st donor was cancelled and I now have ET on Monday with a dark blonde, green eyed young successful donor!

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

oooh - exciting!         to you!


----------



## Spaykay

Thank yo uhun...and so glad this prgnancy is going so well for you!  

Kay xxx


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Hi everyone,
Hope you don't mind me joining you? I only found FF in the past week or so, plucked up the courage to write my first introductory note yest, and just found this thread today.
I'm an expat living in Italy, originally from the NW of England - have been living in Rome for 7 years now, before that up nr Venice for a couple, and now expect to be staying here for the foreseeable future as my DH's job is in Rome.  Don't really expect that we'll ever re-locate as it's particularly difficult to get a job with the profession my DH's in, which for me is a great shame as I find Rome veeerrrryyy taxing...  
Decided to move out into the Roman countryside to have a more relaxed lifestyle (at least when we're at home: we still have to go into the centre for work) and to seriously start a family... bet you all know what's coming...
been TTC for 10 months with serious planning i.e. regulating my ovulation, etc. (had tried on and off in last few years but not with quite as much precision) and, after no pos results, finally got myself organised to have an appt with a fertility clinic in the town where we live now.  Ironically I always thought the problem was me as I've been having problems with my periods for years.  Have had quite a few hormone levels coming back abnormal over the years + suspected endomet. at some point.  Have just been through a month of hormone level testing and endometrium monitoring with the fertility clinic and that all seems to be OK   buuutttt the doctor there told me that my DH's position is pretty serious.  I found a link on this site for the WHO guidelines for the SA and, yes, that did indeed confirm that his SA isn't looking too good!  i.e. concentration 10.000.000/ml, motility 10%, morfology 5%, 32% live sperm  so that explains why I wasn't getting pregnant! 
He's got a problem with varicocele - and so the fertility doctor said we needed to see a urologist IMMEDIATELY!  Great, we got an appt lined up the next day - who repeated the same thing that we'd already heard before from other doctors, that there's no known evidence that operating on varicocele can increase the fertility, but he wanted to try it anyway and see if it makes a difference.  Great, I thought, a bit of a chop and a snip and we'll be one step further onto that PG so you can imagine what I felt like when the doctor says - Ok, I'll put you on the waiting list and here's hoping that by March/April I'll have fixed you up.  Bearing in mind that in the past my DH was on the waiting list at another hosp in Rome for over 2 years and they never called him for the op I felt pretty miserable after that.  Imagining my fertile years wasting away waiting for bloody hospital waiting lists  
So, we went to see our GP the other day and she tells us it's not a good idea for him to have the op done in the hosp here where we live because there have been probs with hygiene issues/infections following surgical procedures (hhmmm-just the thing you want to think about when they're going to start messing about with your bits!)
After a lot of nagging from me (don't you realise that you need to get this sorted out asap, I'm not getting any younger, etc, etc, you can't just think about work all the time, finally ending in, look if you don't take this seriously then I'll be going back and living in England), my DH finally gets in touch with another doctor (via his brother) who works at one of the main hosps in Rome and we're off to see him tomorrow morning.  I'm ssssoooooo hoping he offers us an earlier date for the op as I feel like we're not moving on at the moment.  Plus, all the doctors here seem to say that the op might not make an difference so I'm thinking, we're going to need time maybe to try another approach if this doesn't work.  having said that, I saw a lot of good reports on this site about greatly improved SAs after the op so, fingers crossed, things'll get better.
Hope I've not bored you all too much.  This site is proving to be great therapy for me.  If I could attend a support group where I live, I think I probably would do, but NOTHING like that exists here.  People usually get that type of support from family over here - and, apart from mine being in the UK, I can't talk to my mum about this as I don't want to upset her.  
If anyone's got any advice about fertility treatment in Italy I'd really appreciate it.  I've got it in the back of my mind that if things don't start moving quicker here, then I could try going to the UK.  Yep, the laid-back attitude is great here when you're on holiday - but not so great when you're trying to live here and get things sorted out!!!  
Sorry if I sound pretty negative/depressed/paranoid - I'm not usually like this but this situation has come at the long list of a number of unhappy experiences I've had in the past few years and I'm feeling pretty knocked down by them.



Bye for now!
Karen


----------



## Spaykay

Hi Karen and welcome

I'm so sorry you've had to join us but glad you've found us! I live in Madrid and have done for 9 years. I probably have similar feelings to Madird as you do to Rome,,,,I visited there once and it actually inspired me to move abroad...we met some lads from an American school and I realised that British schools must exhist abroad! Never imagined I'd end up in a busy capital city though. Oh well, it has it's pluses.

I hope you manage to get a quicker appointment, the waiting is the worst part of all this! When we 1st started out, each test seemed to have a waiting list and then the results were on a waiting list to...but when it was all done, we seem to have flown through the treatment! And are still flying!

I hope yo uget good news, 

Keep in touch.

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Welcome Karen - I lived in Rome too and actually started my infertility jounrey there ( the lovely gynea I had told me that I was better off going to the UK or Belgium for my treatment - mind  you that was ten years ago    )..best of luck with it all.

Kay - how is the 2ww madness? It's the second week I always find the worst - there's just no describing it!       Tons of    to you

Hi to everyone else - just a quick post as I am in " headache hell "  ...but happy as I am now 12 weeks - have one more major scan to get through and then, if all is well, I can tell my DD and actually dare to buy some preggie clothes instead of slopping about in chaep sweatpants ( loverly sight- not!! )  

Take care

Rsmum X


----------



## Spaykay

2ww going slowly RSMUM! Feeling nothing - as per usual!!!!

12 weeks hun! That's fab news, well done you!

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

Hi All,

Sorry i´ve not been on for ages but just had a little look and see that Kay is on 2ww, how are you doing and when do you test?

Well done RSmum, so very pleased for you, you give us all hope looking at your history.

I´ve just started my Gonal F today and will be having Ec early November, I´ve been on Humira and the results of having that were very good, i just hope it doesn´t effect the Egg quality as i have been reading on a different thread that it some times can.... always something hey.
Very hopeful this time, we should all be pregnant the length of time that we´ve all been on here.
So i am off to sunny UK on Friday to have treatment at CARE Notts.

Whats all this about a chippy in Spain, that´s what i do, just off very soon to fry some fish and chips actually.....

Mayve what are you up to at the mo

Liss where abouts in Spain are you?

Speak soon
Sarah
xx


----------



## mayve

Hey Sarah! been a long time -- been wondering what you were up to. Very happy to see you are txing! Humira --- it is for your raised somethingorother levels, but I can't remember which. 

Big official WELCOME to Karen -- (just a FYI from the other ladies on this thread, I'm not a heel, I PM'd Karen from the get go   )
Italy.... great place to visit but wouldn't want to tx there   

Big PUPO   to Kay!           

RSMUM -- already at 12 weeks - WOW! Time is sure flying by -- hope it is for you too!

me --- uhhh... want to tx before xmas but don't know how to fit it in. Getting antsy doing nothing. 

mayve x


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Girls - sorry this is a short post but having horrendous headaches..  Just wanted to let you know our nuchal scan went ok yesterday - even though our donor was 21 it still is a HUGE relief to know there's no Down's or anything else nasty..we finally told our DD last night when we got back from the scan..she is sooo excited.

Anyway, I'll post again when I'm feeling a bit more human - for now off to hide somewhere dark and quiet..

Much love and to you all,

Rsmum X


----------



## Spaykay

Great news RSMum!  

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

How are you doing? How's everything? the second week is absolutely the very worst..fingers and everything else crossed for you..


----------



## Fidget

Kay My lovely

                                 
                                
                                
                                

Love Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Awwwww thanks Fidget...haven't chatted to you in AGGGGGGEEES!

RSMum, I'm okay, but have no idea!

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Spaukay!


----------



## mayve

Oh Kay -- sending you loads of                for testing!!!!!!!


 mayve


----------



## Fidget

Kay sweetheart

    

I am so so sorry Honey

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Thank yo usoooo much everyone but another bloomin' BFN...onto frosties now.

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Awwww Kay         

I'm really sorry to read of your BFN. I was so certain that this was going to be your time. 

I hope you are able to quickly try your frosties. How many do you have and do you have a wait long before going with them?

In the meantime keep up your positive outlook. I know you are a  trooper! 


big hug
mayve


----------



## Spaykay

Have 3, 2 great. CAn do next month but bro is getting married so in dilema, will do it if it raises my chances rather than waiting..

Kay xxx


----------



## lawsy

Hi All, my name's Laura n I'm on my 2nd round of clomid trying for number 3 (2 dd from previous marriage!) I see you live in spain Kay, whereabouts? xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Kay -so so sorry to read your news - thinking of you hun

RSMUM XXXXXX


----------



## cheekychops

Hi Kay,

So sorry for your news, glad to hear you are not giving up.

Lawsy, i think Kay is from Madrid, I live in Calahonda, what about you??
I am in the UK at the moment due for EC on Monday, it's my birthday tomorrow and the doctor from CARE (George) has said his present to me is going to be a baby so lets hope he tells no lies....

Everything going well up to now and enjoying being in the UK.

Sarah
xxx


----------



## mayve

Sarah -- sending you huge birthday wishes for a perfect tx! 

               

a baby sounds like the perfect present! 


mayve x


----------



## lawsy

Happy birthday Sarah, I hope u get ur gift!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in Alhaurin, so not far away at all xxxxxxxx When r u back here?


----------



## cheekychops

HI Lawsy,

I don't know when to come back yet, wether to wait for the 2ww in total then come back or come back 48hrs after ET. Just going out for meal now then last scan tomorrow, feel a little bloated tonight so feel a bit sh*t to be honest. Never mind i hope it's worth it. What are you up to? we will have to catch up if you fancy when i get back?

Any way really need to go as i am late.

Speak to you soon

Sarah


----------



## lawsy

Good luck Sarah n yeh catchin up sounds good. Keep in touch xxx


----------



## cheekychops

HI All,

Well had EC only yesterday, 9 eggs, 8 fertilsed so looking good at the moment, they don´t know if they will do a 3 day transfer on Saturady or a 5 day on Monday, depends how they do. Just popped back to Spain for a couple of days to check on a few things then back tomorrow. Feels very lonley here as DH is at work, i have no car and we´ve been staying with my mum and dad and my sister lives next door!! I´ve also had to leave my 2 dogs behind which i miss like crazy...

Never mind back soon. Hope every one else is doing well. seem to have lost touch with everyone, there is that many links on this site...

Sarah
xx


----------



## lawsy

Sorry ur feelin lonely Sarah! Fingers n legs crossed that all goes well back in the UK xxxxxxxxxxxx Keep me posted!


----------



## RSMUM

Sarah - great news on your embies - hope they all continue to divide good and strong!


----------



## Spaykay

WOW Sarah, your embies are sounding great.

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

HI Kay,

So sorry for your bfn in Novemeber, only just seen.

xxSarah


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks Sarah. How's ya embies going?

Kay xxx


----------



## cheekychops

HI Kay,

Just found out toady that i have 5 x Grade 1 and 3 Grade 2 which is very good so goin for a day 5 blst transfer. Just praying that they stay the same quality, made up that they have all come along for the trip!!! These are the best results that i have had.

Thanks for asking
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Wow Sarah, that sounds absolutely fantastic hun GO EMBIES GO!

Kay xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sarah - that's FANTASTIC!!


----------



## cheekychops

Hi All,

They didn´t stay as good till day 5, i ended up having a grade 3 outside and grade 2 inside put back and on that hadn´t expanded back in, they left another 3 till day 6 and one turned into a grade 1 inside and grade 2 outside and another grade 2 and 3, so we have frozen them. So fingers crossed that now they are back inside they are thriving. I keep forgetting that they are in there because we are trying to keep busy with other things. I test on Dec 2nd, so 7 more sleeps!!!!

Take care all.

Sarah


----------



## Spaykay

Sarah

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Oh Sarah, I double those         !!!!!! 

As for me ladies, well, I'm on day 8 of jabs for an IUI. I couldn't get abroad to do an IVF and I couldn't stand not doing anything so IUI it is and hey.... there's still a chance.... yeah? 

I am surprisingly calm about this tx maybe because I am in the middle of living between two cities and spend all my time driving back and forth bewteen one and another    

But I am eating a lot of orange foods   

mayve x


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to let you all know I found out yesterday I'm having a little girl - we are delighted!

How are you all doing in ex-pat land?!

Rsmum X


----------



## cheekychops

Hi,

Well done and good luck.

I got another BFN yesterday. Quite sad today.
Goog luck everyone else.
Sorry not feeling very chatty today

Sarah
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Sarah, I am so, so sorry to read your post..take care of yourself as best you can hun...

X


----------



## Spaykay

RSMUM - lovely news, so glad it's going well for you.

Sarah - so sorry for your BFN, you must feel so sad.  

I'm gonna try and convince DH to wait 1 more month for our DFET as I want to have fun over Christmas...don't think he'll go for it though!

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Sarah -- so sorry to read of your BFN    I hope you can cope with this difficult time of the year   


mayve x


----------



## cheekychops

Thanks Mayve, we are looking at surrogacy now and adoption.

But you never know, try naturally too...

Does any one have the Sperm meets egg site, i can´t find it


Thanks
Sarah


----------



## RSMUM

Happy New Year to all you ex-pats!

;


----------



## Spaykay

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR![/fly]


----------



## chelly35

Hello Ladies

I wondered if you wouldn't mind me popping on here, i am going to be an expatt in Madrid soon and i wondered anyone else is in Madrid?.  I have had three failed IVF cycles 2 resulting in miscarriage.....We are now going to embark on immune testing initially at Nottingham in UK but am very interested to know if this can be continued in Spain...it would make life much easier...

Thanks for any info girls

much love and luck to all
Chelly xx


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there

I think I just posted to you another thread too! I'm not a stalker!   I live in Madrid and yes you can continue in Spain. Madrid has IVI which is a big clinic and others. Also Valencia, Alicante and Malaga have clinics. You'll have no problems I'm sure. If you need anything, just ask.

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Is everyone okay? Haven't posted in a while so just checking up on you all.

Kay xxx


----------



## mayve

Hey Kay, I'm still around and still with my head in the sand over the next step. I tried investigating adoption but the laws here are too enigmic and I really have a hard time understanding what is really being said (boy my language skills are top notch in medical terms, guess I'll have to add in legalese too). I thought it might be easier from the US and easier for me to follow (DH does not participate in the research) but alas, seems almost impossible if I am not residing there. Are you doing adoption from Spain or the UK?

Sarah - did you ever find the sperm meets egg site? I was told every other day starting with cd 9 up to 17 (for a 28/29 day cycle). Well, been doing that for 4+ years and frankly it's gotten us nowhere. Hope it works for you, though! and if nothing else at least have fun trying! 

Rsmum - where are you now? well beyond half way, yes? 

Chelly - hope you got your immune testing sorted out. It seems thought that beyond the UK and US not many believe in treating with immune therapy. Here in Italy the laws basically prohibit doing anything that isn't medically proven - which pretty much excludes the use of IVIg or with some doctors, even steroids. 

ciao 
mayve


----------



## RSMUM

Hi - wrote a long post and just lost it!   

Mayve and Kay - I spent a lot of time looking at adoption when we were going to live in HK - you could try the IAC in London or OASIS - they may be able to help. I too looked at using a US company but found the same problem  Send me an IM if I can help at all or you just want to chat/rant!

Chelly - I had my immune testing done at CARE in Manchester, luckily I didn't need IVIG but Mr. Patel prescribed the steroids and Heparin for me and I basically told the clinics in Spain and CR that that's what I was doing, I just made sure everyone knew what was what, I was lucky my GP in the UK prescribed for me. Some clinics didn't think it was worth doing but were ok about it as long as the doc who prescribed for me oversaw that part of the treatment.

well, better go, R has been sick for 2 days and my car has broken   - apart from that I'm fine- expanding in the right direction! 

Bets of luck to you all

Rsmum X


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone,

I introduced myself a while back in Nov n then kind of disappeared as I hit a bit of a low spot! We had a mc 16 mths ago n can't get pg, blood results showed some hormonal probs with glucose n prolactin. Ironic as my two dd were conceived with my ex, without trying!!!!!

Picked myself back up n we're now due to see specialist at spanish hosp on friday for further tests. Taken some sorting out with the language barriers which can be sooooooooo confusing sometimes, medical jargon ahhh!!!!!!!!

So far we seem to be getting referred on quite quickly tho.

It would be great to talk to others. Wishing u well xxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Lawsy, hope your consult goe okay, should be someone that speaks okay down there. PM me with any labguage questions if you want.  

RSMUM - ta hun, but we're adopting interationally (not US) and have our 1st meeting a week on Fri...very excited. Have many freinds who've been through the process so should be okay.  

Mayve - hi there babe, soory you're finding it hard to know where to go, hope you can come to a decision soon.  

Sarah - how you getting on?  

Kay xxx


----------



## lawsy

Cheers Kay,

We've decided to take a local gestoria with us to translate, hoping it won't be too embarrassing, but it is so important that we all understand everything. And they don't they seem to have many bilingual staff in Malaga Clinico, unlike on the coast, not that I expect them too! My mum's friend has been to all appointments so far but she's away up north at the mo.

How is your spanish?

Your adoption course sounds exciting, best of luck xxx


----------



## Spaykay

I'm pretty much fluent now, especially in fertility lingo   Do forget important details when nervous though!

Kay xxx


----------



## lawsy

Kay how did u find the fertility treatment, help out here? Ta xx


----------



## Spaykay

I've found the care very good personally. I started on social security before going private and once I got past the initial stage of them not listening to me at the doctors (2 years to be believed I couldn't get pg after mc grrrrrrrrr), the rest was good. Waiting on the social security was quite long but treatment good.

Kay xxx


----------



## lawsy

ok good. all very helpful today, my scan showed dysfunctional ovaries! Rob gotta do tests n SA thurs, been given Clomid n progesterone to take until we go back on 25th April to get SA results n discuss care plan. Seems to be much quicker than uk tho!

International adoption sounds interesting, tell me more please? we bth agreed we would try to adopt before we tried donor eggs or sperm, so many babes without a good mummy or daddy! xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

I'll tell you more after my meeting on Friday!

Kay xxx


----------



## lawsy

ok love hope it goes well xx


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks x


----------



## mayve

Hi girls,

Our thread always falls to the very bottom of the list   

I just wanted to share my news with you all -- I got a natural BFP this month and am now standing and screaming it from the rooftops! Nothing could have surprised me more and I am elated but scared out of my mind. 

I hope miracles befall everyone  

baci  
mayve


----------



## RSMUM

WOO-HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!       In boco lupo ( is that right? )

What wonderful news to bump up this thread!


----------



## Spaykay

OMG Mayve, that is absolutely fantastic news!     Well done you!

Kay xxx


----------



## lawsy

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

